# Ein neuer PC muss her...



## Laxera (29. August 2011)

Hallo liebe mit-buffies,



 Ich hatte in letzter zeit nen haufen probleme mit meinem PC, da dieser schon langsam in die jahre kommt (er ist baujahr 2008 &#8211; jedoch wurden komponenten verbaut, die zum teil aus 2007 stammten wie der CPU &#8211; ein Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600) und ich keine aktuellen Spiele mehr flüssig spielen kann (stockungen, frameraten-einbrücher und "lags" sind an der tagesordnung....so dia-show halt 


 Ich würde momentan gerne Aufrüsten und stelle mir halt dazu folgende fragen:



 1. ist es sinnvoll sich jetzt &#8211; noch schnell &#8211; einen sandybridge kern zu kaufen oder sollte ich auf Ivy warten (denn sandy ist ja jetzt auch schon fast wieder nen jahr alt&#8230?



 2. Ich suche ein wirklich sinnvolles und gutes gehäuse (würde ja gerne das Lian Li PC-A77FB kaufen, aber das ist auch so hammer teuer)&#8230;.hab zwar für meinen aktuellen PC schon nen recht gutes, aber der sollte da nach möglichkeit drin bleiben (ausserdem hat dieses teil einige macken IMHO &#8211; es ist ein sharkon rebell 12 in der value edition)&#8230;naja schluss und endlich habe ich halt von gehäusen kaum ahnung, während ich rest hardware doch bissal was drüber weiß&#8230;..



 3. Auf welchem aktuellen Sockel würde auch die nachfolgende CPU (ivy-bridge) laufen? (1155?)



 4. Welches mainboard ist wirklich zukunftssicher? Vor allem wegen USB 3.0, E-Sata, PCIe-III und andere noch nicht wirklich verbreitete neuerungen (möchte nicht, in nem jahr, wenn ich die CPU evtl. tausche auch alles andere wieder raus reißen müssen)



 5. Wie viel Wartung benötigt eine Wakü? Wie schwierig ist es so eine zu montieren? Und vor allem: Lohnt sich der Aufwand wirklich?



 6. Bringt es eine SSD wirklich und wenn ja: Welche sollte man kaufen?



 Naja hier noch ein paar weiterführende Angaben:



 I. Mein aktuelles &#8211; veraltetes &#8211; System (habe zwar auch noch ein Notebook, da das aber obwohl Core i7 nicht zum spielen taugt erwähne ich das mal net):



 CPU: Intel Core2 Quad Q-6600
Board: Asus P5N-T Deluxe
Ram: OCZ Reaper 4GB DDR2
Graka: Asus Nvidia Geforce 8800-GTX (2x &#8211; SLI, weil damals billiger als eine einzelne 8800 Ultra)
Festplatte: 2x (Raid 1!) Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB (die sind neu, die alten gingen hin bzw. waren sehr unzuverlässig (seagate halt))
Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream 900 W (inzwischen ausgetauscht, da kaputt, jetzt ist drin ein ein Listan (BeQuiet eben) Dark Power Pro mit 750 W)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Value Edition (naja hätte ein besseres nehmen sollen, obwohl das hier besser war als alles was ich bisher hatte (hatte meist stangen PC, denn ich dann modifiziert habe &#8211; oder aber meine selbstbau rechner (die letzten 2 waren eben stangenware &#8211; der davor (ich sage nur AMD K62) war eigenbau, aber damals waren PC's noch graue kisten ^^))



 II. Wozu nutze ich den PC?



 a) Zocken &#8211; vom Shooter (wie Crysis II) über MMOs (wie WoW und Rift) und Offline RPGs (wie Witcher 1 und 2 und Mass Effect 1 und 2) bis hin zu RTS-Spielen wie Anno 1404 oder Supreme Commander und das halt gerne in guter Qualität und vernünftiger auflösung (mein hauptschirm &#8211; ich habe 2 (!) &#8211; verwendet 1920x1200, ist 24 zoll groß und hat das format 16:10 &#8211; mein nebenschirm ist &#8222;nur" ein 22er mit 1680x1050)



 b) Videos gucken (vor allem DVD/Blue-Ray &#8211; blue-Ray im moment über's notebook da mein main PC kein laufwerk dafür hat) und das I-Net unsicher machen 



 c) Office Anwendungen



 Das ganze staffelt sich ca. in:

 Zocken: 60%

 Videos gucken etc.: 25%

 Office: 15%



 III. mal ne config wie ich sie mir vorstelle (könnt gerne verbesserungsvorschläge bringen und ich hoffe das ihr vorschläge für leere stellen habt):



 CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K

 Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2

 Lüfter dazu: BeQuiet SilentWings

 Board: GUTE FRAGE (dazu habe ich oben paar Fragen gestellt und merke noch an: Ich liebe Asus bei Boards)

 RAM: sollten 8GB sein, DDR-3 natürlich (ist nur die Frage von welchem Hersteller &#8211; Tendiere aber zu Kingston&#8230;.HyperX)

 Festplatte(n): Western Digital Caviar Black (oder vergleichbares &#8211; dazu gab es vor monaten mal nen guten test den die WD zusammen mit ner Samsung gewonnen hat) &#8211;wichtig währe mir hier halt das es LEISE ist (die WD da hört man halt doch, dafür hat sie ne gute performance)

 SSD: Gute Frage&#8230;

 Laufwerk(e): &#8230;.was was BlueRay kann und evtl. noch nen normalen DVD-Brenner dazu 

 Gehäuse: Siehe Frage oben 

 Netzteil: Entweder wieder ein BeQuiet Darkpower Pro mit 750 Watt oder was ähnliches (lege wert auf kabelmanagement, lautstärke und ne zertifizierung (gold oder platin währe hier gut)



 So, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen (sollte bis ende nächsten monats bescheit wissen da ich da burzeltag habe und so an ein wenig geld komme  )




Noch ein paar Anmerkungen:

a) ich hätte es gerne möglichst leise (aber auch so, das der rechner wenn es heiß wird durchaus in der lage ist gegen zu steuern d.h. das er halt die lüfter hochdrehen kann, wenn ich das ding aus fahre)

b) ich hätte gerne die option später zu übertakten (deshalb auch der 2600K als CPU) und die kühlung sollte das ab können (ohne neue einbauen zu müssen oder die garantie zu verlieren - der 2600K wird ja fürs übertakten gebaut 

c) für den zusammenbau brauch ich noch ne wärmeleitpaste d.h. so eine währe auch nett falls ihr da nen vorschlag habt 

d) ne möglichst gute Graka will ich auf jedenfall haben - d.h. da bitte nicht spaaren 

e) budget-limit setz ich jetzt mal 1200 Euro 




 Mfg LAX


----------



## Zaruk (29. August 2011)

Mal nur ein paar Infos zur Ivy-Bridge:
1. Ivy Bridge kommt voraussichtlich Ende Q1/Anfang Q2 2012. Wenn du solange warten kannst, lohnt warten sich immer, weil alles billiger wird ;D
3. Ivy Bridge wird auf Sockel 1155 laufen.
4. Es gibt auch nun schon kompatible Mainboards. Dennoch werden natürlich neue Chipsätze entwickelt. (Z77, Z75, H77) 
	Meldungen dazu: Gigabyte, MSI, Asrock


----------



## Kyragan (29. August 2011)

Bei Intel ist aufgrund einer neuen CPU-Generation noch nie etwas billiger geworden. Schau dir an, was immer noch für nen alten C2D ("Wolfdale") verlangt wird.  Die CPUs laufen bei Intel nur irgendwann EOL (End of life), aber billiger wird da nix.


----------



## Laxera (29. August 2011)

geht nicht um billiger, sondern um sinn und so 

d.h. vorschläge sind des eigentlich nicht 

mfg LAX


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. August 2011)

Sinn zu warten macht es bei Pc Hardware nie, am besten immer kaufen wenn man was braucht, in deinem Fall gleich Komplett neues System.
Weil auf besser CPU Grafikrate etc pp kann man immer warten.


----------



## Laxera (29. August 2011)

sag mir was was ich net weis 

d.h. vorschläge von eurer seite (vor allem was fehlende teile angeht?)

mfg LAX


----------



## Littlecool (29. August 2011)

Meine Güte stellst du ansprüche 
Viel zu viel zum lesen da >-<

Mal wenn du es JETZT haben willst.


CPU würde ich sagen passt.

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Kühler würde ich wenn dann schon nen Prolimatech Genesis/Super Mega oder einem Noctua empfehlen.[/font]

Board... Ich würde zu einem [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Asus Maximus IV Extreme P67 ggf. die Z version oder wie ich es habe zum Asus P8P67-WS Revolution tendieren.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]RAM würde ich zum G.SKill ECO RAM DDR3-1600 MHZ mit 7-8-7-24 tendieren.... is zwar teurer aber 1600MHZ und gute Timings zudem kann man es bei bedarf auf bis zu 1900 MHZ takten. (hab ich auch nie probs mit!)[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]ansonsten geht na klar auch nen Billigerer RAM kA wie das Angebot is.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Platte WD Caviar Black is gut jo aber ne Blue würds auch tun [/font] kannst ja 2x2TB in Raid 0 Schalten 
Oder halt die Samsung

SSD  zum Booten und für Wichtige progs oder das ein oder andere Spiel, ne OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB ggf. die MAX IOPS version kostet grad ma 30 euro mehr.

Laufwerke kA irgwas 

Gehäuse is Geschmackssache.... hab immo des Raven 2 was atm eines der besten Luftkühlung Gehäuse. 
Is Halt nicht Schlicht wie nen LianLi  
Zum Thema Plastik.... jo das Raven hat viel Plastik aber es is kein 0815 zeugs wie viele denken....
Beim G36 is auch viel aus Plastik und es is viel viel zuverlässiger als das M16 welches aus Metall is 
Es kommt eben auf die Qualität an....
Arbeite aber selber an nem MacPro 2008 Case MOD rum da die Quali von dem ding unantastbar is 
Schaut ausserdem auch geil minimalistisch aus 

Zur Graka wenns um Kühlleistung geht und 


Netzteil würde ich wenn dann nen Seasonic oder nen Enermax empfehlen sind zwar Teuer aber halten dementsprechend....

Graka naja entweder warten oder sowas wie ne GTX 570/580 Phantom nehmen hat die beste Kühlleistung, is leise und die schaut einfach Göttlich aus 
Aber auch geschmack.

WLP entweder ICDiamond oder Prolimateck PK-1... selber getestet beide gut IC halt Teurer


vll hilfts ja nen bisschen 


Greez


----------



## OldboyX (29. August 2011)

Also dann: Here goes



Laxera schrieb:


> Ich würde momentan gerne Aufrüsten und stelle mir halt dazu folgende fragen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caps-lock (29. August 2011)

Die Frage wäre dann unter Umständen noch ob es sich lohnt auf die Sockel 2011 CPUs zu warten.
Auch wenn die vom Preis her wohl eher in Richtung 300 Euro losgehen :>.

Für USB, Sata und PCIE III lohnt sich in meinen Augen schon, wenn man sich was wirklich neues kaufen will.


----------



## Konov (29. August 2011)

Mit dem i7 kannste dir echt sparen, wie bereits gesagt wurde.

Auch wo du fragst, ob man nen Sandy Bridge braucht um alle aktuellen Games zocken zu können: Nein.
Ich hab z.B. nen X4 und kann damit alles aktuelle problemlos auch mit hohen Details zocken. In Einzelfällen wirds vielleicht eng, Stichwort Battlefield 3 o.ä.

Also mit einem i5 kannste echt jeden Mist flüssig zocken, das Ding kannste nichtmal ausreizen. Dann einen i7 kaufen zu wollen, ist pure Verschwendung. ^^


----------



## Laxera (29. August 2011)

hm....ich sehe das mit dem i7 so:

um so länger hält er  (also bis ich wieder neue teile benötige).....was ist an der ansicht so falsch?

so weiter vorschläge (vor allem auch im gehäuse bereich) gerne gesehen

und ne zwischenfrage (vor allem an den jenigen der meinte: schmeiß die grakas raus, bau bessere - luft - kühlung ein und übertakte):

denkst du wirklich das des, auf lange sicht was bringt?

mfg LAX


----------



## Littlecool (30. August 2011)

Lass dich ned rausbringen und hol den i7 




Hab mir auch den Q6600 gekauft als er rauskam und alle haben gesagt "Schwachsinn nen Core2Duo reicht!"
Naja hatte bis Sandy kam, den Q6600 da er schon an seine grenzen kam! @3,6GHz
Die die gesagt haben Core2Duo reicht, naja stehen jetzt bei dem AMD krampf  der nun auch an seine grenzen kommt und sie wieder umrüsten müssen 


Aso zur graka...
@OldboyX 
Mit ner GTX 560Ti wirst du keinen langen spaß haben da es eine Mittelmaß Graka ist....
Die 8800 GTX war ca mit ner GTX 570 bzw 580 zu vergleichen während ne GTX 560Ti ner 8800 GTS entspricht.

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"d) ne möglichst gute Graka will ich auf jedenfall haben - d.h. da bitte nicht sparen"[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]GTX 570/580 oder auf die 6er reihe warten die 2x 8800 GTX machen es ja sicher noch nen bisschen wenn du das so willst ;D[/font]


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> hm....ich sehe das mit dem i7 so:
> 
> um so länger hält er  (also bis ich wieder neue teile benötige).....was ist an der ansicht so falsch?





Littlecool schrieb:


> Lass dich ned rausbringen und hol den i7
> 
> Hab mir auch den Q6600 gekauft als er rauskam und alle haben gesagt "Schwachsinn nen Core2Duo reicht!"
> Naja hatte bis Sandy kam, den Q6600 da er schon an seine grenzen kam! @3,6GHz
> Die die gesagt haben Core2Duo reicht, naja stehen jetzt bei dem AMD krampf  der nun auch an seine grenzen kommt und sie wieder umrüsten müssen



Niemand hat gesagt, dass der i7 total mies ist - worum es ging, ist das Preisleistungsverhältnis.
Wenn du im Geld schwimmst und dir sowieso alles total egal ist, dann kauf dir irgendeinen Monster PC von Alienware. Der wird sicher viel Spass machen, ist aber auch viel rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Und ein i7 ist fürs Gaming im Moment rausgeschmissenes Geld. Natürlich wird der ne ganze Weile halten, insofern, wenn dir die Wirtschaftlichkeit deines eigenen Handelns egal ist, dann schlag einfach zu. ^^

Ob das sinnvoll ist, muss dann eben doch jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Laxera (30. August 2011)

hm....

ihr würdet also zu dem i5 2500K raten?

frage mich halt, dabei immer:

warum (so teuer ist der i7 nimmer....250 Euro, das ist doch ok für nen spitzenchip oder nicht?)

naja egal 

bin immer noch an mehr vorschlägen interessiert (ach ja: beim gehäuse kristallisiert sich raus das es wohl ein HAF X wird - alles andere ist zu teuer, dafür das es "nur" ein haufen metall ist)

mfg LAX
ps: bin aber auch bei gehäusen noch offen für vorschläge (ach ja: wie leise sind die lüfter im HAF X - sollte man die tauschen?.....)
pps: hardware entkoppeln - wie macht man des vernünftig (gibt nen haufen sach und ich weiß halt nicht was davon funzt und was nicht)?


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> hm....
> 
> ihr würdet also zu dem i5 2500K raten?
> 
> ...



Naja der i7 kostet damit fast 3 mal soviel wie ein X4 955, mit dem du im Moment auch noch alles flüssig zocken kannst.
Es sind halt Luxuswünsche... ich würde mir nicht für 250 Euro ne CPU kaufen.

Ich würde auch zu dem 2500k greifen!
Der kostet immerhin stolze 175 Euro und mit dem biste für die Zukunft mehr als gerüstet. Ich glaube selbst eine Grafikbombe wie BF3 kann einen 2500k nicht vollständig ausreizen, da spielt die Graka eine zu große Rolle.


----------



## muehe (30. August 2011)

ich versuch mal nicht dir den 2600K auszureden 

Board könntest sowas nehmen http://gh.de/669685 , http://gh.de/661801

Grafikkarte würd ich ne GTX570 oder HD6970 empfehlen , 580 lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht da wäre es dann besser jetzt n P/L Modell zu kaufen und in 1,5 - 2Jahren wieder ne Aktuelle

Wärmeleitpaste machst mit der AC MX-2 , AC MX-4 nichts falsch ich nutze aber auch die Prolimatech PK-1 

wenn du guten Kühler kaufst liegt aber ne gute Paste bei

Kühler : Prolimatech Genesis ,ThermalRight Silver Arrow oder wenns bissl kleiner sein soll Thermalright Macho , Prolimatech Megahalems 

Wakü wird zu teuer und grosse Luftkühler sind heutzutage kühl und leise genug , nee Einsteigerwakü kost locker mal 200Euro CPU only , Mittelklasse um die 400Euro

Netzteil : Seasonic X-560 aber wenn du das Dark Power ja noch hast dann weiternutzen

SSD würd ich momentan auch die Crucial m4 128GB nehmen mit der neuen Firmware noch flotter

dazu n 2TB Datengrab


----------



## Littlecool (30. August 2011)

@ Laxera

Immo reicht nen i5-2500K locker.. ja aber das ist halt das ding "im Moment". 
Wenn du ned vorhast jedes Jahr oder 2 ne neue CPU kaufen zu wollen dann würd ich EINMAL was richtig gutes kaufen was dann auch mehrere Jahre hält.
i7-2600k Sowieso für das Geld kaufen!


Case --> Silverstone Raven Evolution RV02 <-- günstiger und bessere Kühlung  
Platten sind ausserdem im hotswap inkl. Entkoppelung! 

Einzigen Lüfter den man Wechseln sollte is der 120er Oben.....

@muehe 95% /sign


----------



## Caps-lock (30. August 2011)

Ich würd ein Raid 1 2*2 TB Datengrab nehmen .

Und ja der I2500K ist von der Preis-Leistung her der beste Prozi.
Im Grunde treffen hier doch nur wieder die 2 Lager aufeinander: Alle 3-4 Jahre viel Geld und dann den Rechner stehen haben oder alle paar Monate mal ein neues Teil aufrüsten.

Und da funktioniert im Grunde genommen beides.

Es gibt mittlerweile ein paar Dinge wo ich nie wieder sparen werden: 
1. Mainboard:

Am Mainboard hängt einfach zu vieles. Tauscht man das Mainboard, geht die CPU, der Speicher und unter Umständen sogar die Graka mit. 

2. Das Netzteil

Auch wenn mein Netztteil immer eine bis 2 Nummer zu groß Ausfällt, braucht der PC mit einem guten Netzteil nicht mehr Strom. Der Vorteil ist, dass man es dann weiter verwenden kann, da sich an der NEtzteiltechnik nichts mehr bahnbrechend ändert, was man nicht mit nem Adapter regeln kann.
Du hast vor 4-5 Jahren ein 600 Watt Netzteil gekauft mit Sata-anschlüssen, du kannst es heute immernoch verwenden.
Und machen wir uns nichts vor. Hier im Forum scheitern genug Aufrüstungen, weil vor 4 Jahren mal 10 Euro an nem Netzteil gespart wurden.

3. Das Gehäuse

Mein nächstes Gehäuse wird ein riesengroßer Bigtower sein, da ich das Gefrickel in zu kleinen Gehäuse nicht mehr mag. Man kann es besser lüften, vielleicht sogar noch modden und es ist dann eben ein weiteres Möbelstück .

Alle anderen Dinge wie Graka, Festplatten, Laufwerke, Speicher und der ganze Kleinkram lässt sich in 2-5 Minuten umbauen oder aufrüsten.


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. August 2011)

Ich würd mich echt fragen, ob du was neues brauchst, kannst ja echt mal versuchen deinen Q6600 zu übertakten und was außer dx11 können denn 2 8800 GTX nicht?

1. Windows neu aufsetzen
2. Bei ausreichender Kühlung CPU übertakten


----------



## Palimbula (30. August 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Ich würd mich echt fragen, ob du was neues brauchst, kannst ja echt mal versuchen deinen Q6600 zu übertakten und was außer dx11 können denn 2 8800 GTX nicht?



Strom sparen können 2 8800GTX z. B. auch nicht 

Hier übrigens die Suchergebnisse wenn man google.de nach "Q6600 übertakten" befragt --> http://www.google.de/search?q=Q6600+übertakten
An dieser Stelle der (übliche) Hinweis: Übertakten von Hardware erfolgt immer auf eigene Verantwortung


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. August 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Strom sparen können 2 8800GTX z. B. auch nicht
> 
> Hier übrigens die Suchergebnisse wenn man google.de nach "Q6600 übertakten" befragt --> http://www.google.de...6600+übertakten
> An dieser Stelle der (übliche) Hinweis: Übertakten von Hardware erfolgt immer auf eigene Verantwortung




Naja Garantie gibts eh nicht mehr^^ Jo stimmt Strom sparen können sie auch nicht


----------



## OldboyX (30. August 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Lass dich ned rausbringen und hol den i7
> *
> Kann ich nur abraten. Ist einfach kein sinnvoll investiertes Geld wenns ein Gaming Rechner sein soll.
> *
> ...





Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich würd ein Raid 1 2*2 TB Datengrab nehmen .
> 
> Und ja der I2500K ist von der Preis-Leistung her der beste Prozi.
> Im Grunde treffen hier doch nur wieder die 2 Lager aufeinander: Alle 3-4 Jahre viel Geld und dann den Rechner stehen haben oder alle paar Monate mal ein neues Teil aufrüsten.
> ...


----------



## Laxera (31. August 2011)

so und nochmal meine wenigkeit:

erst mal: ein board von AsRock? - weiß ja net (hab bisher eigentlich nur erfahrungen mit ASUS  - von denen waren alle boards aus meinen bisherigen selbstbau-pcs 

zweitens: nein das silverstone gehäuse nehme ich sicher nicht (ist nur MIDI TOWER ....will wieder nen BIG - wie mein aktuelles gehäuse auch  - wobei ich die ideen die das silverstone umsetzt (kühlung von unten etc.) zu geil finde (nur: ich fummel halt net gerne wenn ich was einbauen 

drittens:

warum nur ne 560 TI bei Grafikkarten, das ist doch schon wieder etwas alt oder nicht (aktuell ist die 580?......)

und nochmal: was müsste man kaufen, wenn man festplatten und laufwerke entkoppeln will und das ganze nicht beim gehäuse dabei ist?

mfg LAX
ps: falls noch wer vorschläge hat, nur her damit (werde selber nochmal ne beispiel config erarbeiten und dann post 
pps: noch zu mainboards: erfüllen die geposteten auch die dinge aus meinem start posting?


----------



## Littlecool (31. August 2011)

Das Raven Evolution 2 is nen Big Tower   du hast massig platz...

Weis is Geschmack aber was bringt dir ein "Big Tower" der noch Bigger is als das?

Board ASUS Maximus Z68 oder halt Asus P8P67 WS Revolution wenns kein "Z" Chipsatz sein muss.
Wenns das ASrock sein soll was Ivy kann, keine angst Asrock is gut  jetzt zumindest. (War auch iwie ne Schwesterfirma von ASUS)


Die GTX 560Ti ist schon aktueller als die GTX 570/580 aber es ist eine andere Gewichtsklasse und zwar "Midrange" während hingegen die GTX 570/580 "High End" sind in etwa zu Vergleichen mit:

8800 ULTRA	= GTX 580
8800 GTX    	=GTX 570
8800 GTS		= GTX 560Ti

das Spiegelt sich natürlich im preis.

Eine GTX 560Ti bekommst du mit EXTREM OC annähernd (94-97%) auf die Leistung einer GTX 570.
Eine GTX 570 kannst du auf das Gleiche Level wie eine GTX 580 übertakten und wenn der Chip nen guter is sogar noch mehr.
GTX 580 ist ende im Gelände aber die kann man auch übertakten.... die werte mit OC richten sich an den Referenz Karten.


----------



## Laxera (31. August 2011)

aha .....erklärung für die, die nimmer ganz im bild sind  - sehr gut

mfg LAX
ps: nen big tower? - naja wenn ich meinen so messe ist der da bissal kleiner (aber net viel - 4 zentimeter oder so)
pps: von welchem asrock sprichst du? (ach ja: nochmal erklärung für "dummies" gesucht: worauf muss man schauen, wenn man ein board sucht das evtl. noch ivybridge kann?......und welchen vorteil hat dieser Z68 chip?)


----------



## Caps-lock (31. August 2011)

> GTX 580 ist ende im Gelände aber die kann man auch übertakten



GTX590 Beast *HUST*

Ist dann der Vergleich dicker 7er BMW oder Ferrari besser ? 

Für aktuelle Spiele reichts aus 200 zu fahren .


----------



## Littlecool (31. August 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> GTX590 Beast *HUST*
> 
> Ist dann der Vergleich dicker 7er BMW oder Ferrari besser ?
> 
> Für aktuelle Spiele reichts aus 200 zu fahren .



Ich hab von ner Single GPU Graka gesprochen : / GTX 590 is nomma ne andere Liga als GTX 580. Wenn man dann so genau is, kann man auch die MARS II nennen 



Zum Ivy Board 


ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3


hat PCI-e 3.0 welches man aber nur mit ner Ivy CPU hat. (Ja du kannst es trozdem mit nem sandy hernehmen )

Z68 sehe ich bisher nur nen sinnvollen nutzen, das manche schon Ivy Kompatibel sind... P67 hingegen nicht oder so... naja glaub ich. vll liege ich auch falsch und man kann mit P67 auch Ivy Nutzen.
Sonst kannst du mit nem Z68 zwischen der Intel HD3000 in der CPU und wenn du Leistung brauchst auf die Graka hin und herschalten um Strom zu Sparen. Das geht mit dem P67 nicht


Und des Raven 02 hat genug Platz  kein gewurschtel mit ner Pinzette oder so, wenn du das meinst 

In das ding passt auch ne GTX 590 oder ne HD 6990 zum Größenvergleich


----------



## Laxera (1. September 2011)

aha ok 

sorry das ich es momentan langsam und zum mitschreiben brauch, aber ich habe aufgehört mich so großartig mit PC hardware zu beschäftigen, als ich meinen alten PC zusammengebaut habe  - weil es keinen sinn macht (für mich jetzt) mich mit was zu beschäftigen das mir im moment net nutzt (wenn ich mit PC sachen handeln würde währe des schon was anderes oder bei ner PC-Zeitung arbeiten würde 

mfg LAX
ps: so beispiel-config gibts morgen (wenn ich zeit habe - hab morgen nen arzt termin


----------



## Laxera (3. September 2011)

hellas  (nein ich bin kein grieche ^^ - hab mir nur gestern, nachdem ich so extremst müde war (hab die nacht auf gestern nur 30 min geschlafen....hab meinen arzt-termin "gefürchtet") schuh des manitu zum einschlafen rein gehauen  )

so mal beispielconfig:

CPU: Intel Core i7 2600-K (oder halt nen 2500K....aber von der leistung kommt der 2600er besser weg...

CPU-Lüfter: Thermalright Silver Arrow (in tests wird zwar auch oft der Noctua NH-C14 genannt, aber der sieht einfach mies aus (die farbe sieht aus wie weißer kunststoff der jahrlang in der sonne lag 

Board: immer noch net sicher (lese mir gerade sachen zu PCIe 3.0 durch und so weiter....will halt evtl. später nen Ivy-Kern da drauf packen, deshalb halt diese möglichkeit offen halten....)

RAM:....auch immer noch die frage, auf jedenfall DDR-3 (alles andere macht wohl keinen sinn mehr) und 8 GB 

Graka: EVGA GTX-570 Superclocked  (siehe test in der neuen PC-Games....wobei ich evtl. auch die Radeon aus dem test in betracht ziehe....nur: ich hatte mit radeon schon ne schlechte erfahrung (mit meinem PC vor meinem jetzigen....scheiß ding!))

festplatte: samsung spinnpoint (1-2 T

SSD: werde wohl eine von Crucial nehmen (die werden ja auch meist empfohlen....so um die 120 GB - mehr lohnt IMHO net)

laufwerke:....hm...ein blue-ray sollte dabei sein, rest ist mir egal (nur von welcher marke bin ich eben auch noch net sicher)

Gehäuse: silverstone raven 2 (hab es mir überlegt, vor allem da ich die kühlung toll finde

netzteil? - gute frage ^^ - leise sollte es halt sein und leistungsreserven haben (übertakten!).....bin am überlegen wieder ein beQuiet zu nehmen 

mfg LAX
ps: so noch wer vorschläge? (vor allem für zeug das noch fehlt - aber durchaus auch kritik zu dem was ich ausgesucht habe 
pps: ach ja: wann kommt eigentlich sandybridge E und lohnt sich vll wenigstens das warten da drauf? ....ich hasse warten, aber "alte" hardware zu kaufen hasse ich auch (ich meine die Sandy-Kerne haben jetzt auch schon wieder 8 monate auf dem buckel....))


----------



## Littlecool (3. September 2011)

Haha <3 Silverstone Raven 2    Schau das du das "Silverstone Raven Evolution R02" bekommst! besser von den festplatten her!

Mobo jo gibt nen paart weis aber au ned ob alle oder nur manche Z68 boards kompatibel sind, geschweige den P67 i dunno : /

RAM MUSS DDR-3 sein was anderes geht ned bei Sandy . Das is schon seit 1366 und 1156 so. Such dir einen aus wenn du weißt welches Board du willst und schau ob der RAM mit dem Board funzt.

Graka is Kritik da  nimm ned das ding von EVGA mit nem Normalen Lüfter und dann so teuer....  nimm entweder die Günstige und besser gekühlte Gainward GTX 570 Dual Fan oder die grade mal 10&#8364; teurere Gainward GTX 570 Phantom.... OC kannst du selber machen! 
Die Gainward GTX 570 Phantom ist auch noch dafür gemacht. Von der Kühlung brau ich garned erst zu reden, gibt fast nix besseres..... aber ned sonen überteuerten ramsch von EVGA nur weil da SUPER OVERCLOCKED steht nehmen!

NT nimm z.b. das ---> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/497474
Das is zwar bisschen teurer aber Seasonic is einfach einer der besten bei NT´s.

Festplatte habe selbst 2x die Samsung Spinpoint F3R 1TB @ Raid0 in meinem MacPro laufen, die laufen und laufen und laufen 

SSD jo hab selber ne Crucial aber die ältere Generation, aber who cares 

Optische Laufwerke? haha wers braucht sag ich da nur  hab nen externes teil rumliegen da ich es vll 2 mal im Jahr benutz um windoof aufzusetzen >_> Jetz eig nurnoch Via USB

Kühlung... bin immer noch für den Prolimatech Genesis  is ned viel teurer aber Kühlung besser (Platz 1) oder nen Prolimatech Super Mega wenn man die 90° Biegung ned will (wieso auch immer......)


Greez


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. September 2011)

So möchte gerne eure kritik hören. Hier mal meine auswahl http://www.alternate...&kind=pcbuilder

also würde nen anderen händler suchen nur wollte die teile posten (wegen preis)


----------



## Palimbula (3. September 2011)

Sehr übersichtliche Auswahl und vor allem günstig


----------



## Littlecool (3. September 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> So möchte gerne eure kritik hören. Hier mal meine auswahl http://www.alternate...&kind=pcbuilder
> 
> also würde nen anderen händler suchen nur wollte die teile posten (wegen preis)



Seh nix
keine Komponenten usw.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. September 2011)

So dann halt so ^^

GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-D3
 Sound, G-LAN, SATA3, USB 3.0

AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
 OPGA, "Thuban", Black Edition


*Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit*

*(CMX8GX3M2A1333C9)*


nartürlich nicht von alternate weil preise da zu hoch muss zusammen max 280-290 &#8364; sein. Bei mindfactory 284,31&#8364; mit versand (vorkasse)


----------



## Littlecool (4. September 2011)

RAM passt

CPU--> ganz klar der i5-2500k... kostet fast das gleiche, hat viel mehr power, kann man gscheid OC machen und ist beim Gamen haushoch überlegen!

Mobo--> ASrock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen3 oder p67 board ASUS P8P67 


nimm das AMD zeug ned.... Intel liegt mittlerweile in der gleichen Preisklasse bei mehr power..... vor allem beim Zocken...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. September 2011)

also fahre mom seit über 6 jahren amd und immer zufrieden aber intel -.-
und die preise von intel bords sind zu heftig ka wieso


----------



## Littlecool (4. September 2011)

Tja


musst du wissen.... kenne viele die seit Jahren AMD haben.... aber bei Sandy auf Intel sind.
Intel hat immo mehr power für das gleiche Geld... vorallem für Zocker.... 
FRÜHER war Intel Teuer.. siehe 775/1366 und vll noch 1156; 
Aber 1155 is vom P/l viel besser. 
Die Mobos kosten au nimma viel und Prozi halt auch

Ganz ehrlich.... was willst du mit einem 6/8 Kerner zum Zocken wenn ein andere Prozi mehr power auf 4 kernen hat....
Die meisten Spiele nutzen nun mal 2-4 Kerne. 
Sprich viel bessere Leistung beim zocken wenn 4 kerne mehr power haben als ein 6 Kerner!
Das mit den AMD 6 Kernen hat aber auch nen Psychologischen effekt.... viele denken sich halt WOW 6 Kerne und Intel hat 4 (ausgenommen 970/990X) da nimm ich doch mal die 6 Kerne.

Das wird wahrscheinlich auch das Prob bei Bulli sein.... hat bisschen weniger/gleiche power wie der i7-2600K , dass aber auf 8 kernen während Intel das gleiche auf 4 hat  und das evtl sogar billiger.


----------



## Littlecool (4. September 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> pps: ach ja: wann kommt eigentlich sandybridge E und lohnt sich vll wenigstens das warten da drauf? ....ich hasse warten, aber "alte" hardware zu kaufen hasse ich auch (ich meine die Sandy-Kerne haben jetzt auch schon wieder 8 monate auf dem buckel....))





MIST hätte das fast vergessen 

LGA 2011 (Sandy E) soll Ende dieses bzw Anfang nächstes Jahr kommen. 
Man kann drauf warten, den die Power wird natürlich viel größer sein als bei Sandy und vll auch Ivy, da der Sockel 2011 für Server, Workstations und Enthusiasten gemacht wird. 


Nicht für den geminen Zocker 

Die Preise werden dementsprechend sein,  da LGA 2011 der Nachfolger von 1366 sein wird. 
Siehe Preise LGA 1366, unter 250-300 wird die Günstigste Sandy E CPU nicht anfangen, die XE Version wird halt ihre 1000&#8364; kosten.
Genau das gleiche bei den Mobos, unter 150-200 wird wahrscheinlich auch nix gehen.

Wenn du es willst dann warte drauf.
Aber sei dir im klaren das es viel teurer wird als LGA 1155 (Sandy)

Ich werd schaun wenn wir unsere Mac Pros inner Arbeit mit Xeon Sandy E bekommen und werde dann entscheiden ob ich auf Ivy gehe oder zu Sandy E wechsel.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. September 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Intel hat immo mehr power für das gleiche Geld...



Das stimmt einfach nicht, wenn du einen Phenom II X4 955 hast und den, mit einem quasi unübertaktbaren i3-2100 vergleichst, gewinnt der Phenom, in Multikern Spielen und in Flexibilität (oc...) haushoch. Erst wenn du X6 mit nem i5 vergleichst stimmt deine Argumentation. Im Low-Gaming-Segment liegt AMD immernoch günstiger.


----------



## muehe (4. September 2011)

ja aber er hat ja momentan nen X3 720 BE da lohnt es einfach nicht

siehe Laberthread


----------



## Littlecool (4. September 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Das stimmt einfach nicht, wenn du einen Phenom II X4 955 hast und den, mit einem quasi unübertaktbaren i3-2100 vergleichst, gewinnt der Phenom, in Multikern Spielen und in Flexibilität (oc...) haushoch. Erst wenn du X6 mit nem i5 vergleichst stimmt deine Argumentation. Im Low-Gaming-Segment liegt AMD immernoch günstiger.



in verdammt vielen Games, die alle nur max 2 kerne nutzen, gewinnt der i3-2100 gegenüber dem 955  liegt einfach daran, dass der i3-2100 ca 95% der Leistung eines 955 auf nur 2 kernen hat 
OC... naja nimm den P67 Board und du kannst den i3-2100 auf ca 3,5-3,6 GHz takten. Wüsste aber auch ned das man den 955 SO extrem gut übertakten kann : / Selbstversuche etc... ab 3,7 unstabil auf 3,6 flüssig.... Ausnahmeobjekte können bis auf 4ghz, aber das sind wenige.... 

Zudem verbraucht der i3-2100 (TDP 65 watt) gegenüber dem 955 (TDP 125 Watt) viel weniger Strom bei fast gleicher Leistung


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. September 2011)

Sagen wir mal ich holle mir den intel i5 dingsbums muss ich da nen neuen lüfter holen ??


----------



## muehe (4. September 2011)

OT : so hoch bekommst den 2100 glaube nich über BCLK gehn nur paar Mhz x Multi



> Sagen wir mal ich holle mir den intel i5 dingsbums muss ich da nen neuen lüfter holen ??



welchen Kühler nutzt du denn momentan ?


----------



## Littlecool (4. September 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal ich holle mir den intel i5 dingsbums muss ich da nen neuen lüfter holen ??



Solltest du ja, wenn du ned einen hast der auch für Intel geeignet is.

@muehe geht bis ca 3,5Ghz.

BCLK 106 Multi x33 =3498.2 Mhz


----------



## muehe (4. September 2011)

x31 oder ?

hatte es bei nem Kumpel gestestet das Board hat aber nur 104 Mhz gemacht


----------



## Littlecool (4. September 2011)

Multi 31 is normal takt.

aber mit nem P67/z68 board gehen auch x33

LAXERA melde dich mal zu Wort das es ned zu OT geht!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. September 2011)

ok dan muss der auch neu hab grade einen nur für am2 geeignet ist aber auch meinem am2+ rennt dert würde nur für intel 775 laufen 
welchen schlagt ihr mir vor (neuen lüfter)


----------



## muehe (4. September 2011)

welcher ist es genau evtl. gibt es Kits für andere Sockel 

kommt auch stark auf das Gehäuse an ob ein z.b. Mugen3 , Macho , EKL Brochen etc. reinpasst von der Höhe


----------



## Littlecool (4. September 2011)

PROLIMATECH GENESIS 

oder was neues wagen und nen Corsair H60/80 holen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. September 2011)

revoltec frezee tower http://www.technic3d.com/review/kuehlungen/488-revoltec-freeze-tower/2.htm
mein tower ist http://www.coolermas...product_id=6651
meine das müste reichen mein kühler momentan hat die maße 138x116x80 mm


----------



## Littlecool (4. September 2011)

Naja gibt bessere Kühler.

Sehe aber das der für 775 und sonst nur für AMD kompatibel is.

Hab vergessen ob 775 auch für 1155 geht : / denke aber ned... weis es aber ned!


----------



## muehe (4. September 2011)

ok in das Case kriegst sogar n http://gh.de/478667 rein also passt alles


----------



## Littlecool (4. September 2011)

Nimm am besten gleich den


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. September 2011)

fuck ist der gross naja wird schon passen ^^


so viel streß wegen neuen sachen ^^


----------



## Laxera (4. September 2011)

jojo - tu euch den gefallen 

d.h. warum unser "ich poste auch mal meine config"-hordekiller in meinem thema rum-spukt statt ein eigenes zu machen ist schon so ne sache 

ach ja zurück zu mir  (d.h. BACK TO TOPIC  ^^)

warum unbedingt den PROLIMATECH-Kühler? (in der PC-Games: Hardware kommt der z.B. schlechter weg als der thermalright silver arrow oder auch der noctua NH-C14.....wobei letzterer mies aussieht....wie eben nen stück plastik das jahrelang in der sonne lag 


 gehäuse? - ok dann nehm ich halt das Raven Evolution R02  (hab das glaub ich auch gemeint, das "alte" kriegt man eh nimmer...zumindest hat caseking es nimmer ^^)

grafikkarte: warum net EVGA...self-übertakten gefährdet doch die garantie, oder nicht? (und wenn die schon overclocked verkauft wird, dann sollte das doch kein problem sein, oder?).....naja macht mir trotzdem nen neuen vorschlag bzw. sagt mir:

warum die gainward (hab mit der firma überhaupt keine erfahrungswerte....hatte bisher karten von asus, evga und sapphire....)?

mainboard: selbes wie bei den grafikkarten, ich hab halt keine erfahrungswerte was boards angeht, die nicht von Asus sind (zumindest net was selbstbau PCs angeht....ich meine früher war Asus halt wirklich meilenweit von vom rest weg (zumindest dachten das damals auch viele aus der community 

wobei: einem guten vorschlag bin ich auch hier net abgeneigt .....(d.h. ich werde mir nochmal alle die bisher gepostet wurden angucken, aber neue vorschläge hätten auch was 

netzteil: warum nur ein "bronze" zertifiziertes?....dachte seasonic währe so "toll".....dachte eigentlich nicht das nen zertifikat hier "wertlos" währe....

und:

ja ich brauche optische laufwerke  - zocken ohne ist so schwer, wenn man - wie ich - keine download versionen hat bzw. benutzen möchte und so nen haufen CDs und DVDs hat.....d.h. hier währe nen vorschlag für nen blue ray laufwerk nice (DVD-Brenner nehme ich wieder LG denke ich....2x oder so....dann hätte ich 3 optische laufwerke und wahrscheinlich 2 festplatten (raid halt, save is save) und 1x SSD....passt des in des gehäuse? (denke doch ja, oder?)

mfg LAX


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. September 2011)

sry @laxera


----------



## muehe (4. September 2011)

der Text suckt ja nachm feucht-fröhlichen Abend 

welchen Prolimatech meinst du ? 

der Aufbau/Kühlungskonzept von dem Raven sagt mir garnich zu 

welche EVGA Karte meinst du ? 560Ti oder 570 ?

AsRock kann man seit 1-2 Jahren bedenkenlos kaufen grade die Pro , Extreme Modelle stehen Boards von Asus , MSI , Gigabyte in nix mehr nach bei besserem Support zumindest was Asus angeht und günstigerem Preis

Netzteil Bronze zertifiziert reicht doch , welches hattest du dir da vorgestellt ? das Seasonic X-560 is natürlich n schickes Teil liegt mit über 100Euro schon eher im gehobenerem Preisbereich 

was willst du mit 2-3 optisches Laufwerken ? solls ein DVD Brenner sein oder BluRay Brenner ?

sry hatte kein Bock nochmal den ganzen Thread durchzugehen 

@ Hordlerkiller mach am besten nochmal nen eigenen Thread auf , ist einfach übersichtlicher


----------



## Littlecool (4. September 2011)

Der Genesis is mit unter der beste mit 2x140mm lüfter im niedrigeren Drehzahl bereich.

Ins raven Evolution passen 5x Sata platten im Hotswap rein, also keine angst 

Das mit der Graka sehe ich so..... 
Die EVGA hat nen NORMALEN Kühler der Laut wird. 
Die 50mhz OC da sind nen Witz bei dem preis. 
Das macht man mit Links selber ohne was zu riskieren.

Habe selber die Gainward, die Kühlung ist mit unter das beste was es gibt, die Karte wurde für OC gemacht. (im gegensatz zu EVGA)
Habe sie selber auf 900MHz laufen, man hört den Kühler unterm Gaming NICHT, dabei geht die Graka NIE über 72 Grad bei ca 50-55% Lüfter drehzahl.
Bei 792 Mhz oder was die EVGA hat wirst du die Phantom garnicht wahrnehmen.

Für Sowas wie die Gainward GTX 570 Phantom is der Preis gerechtfertigt, aber nicht bei der EVGA Super OC....

Bronze is ja wie gesagt genug.... "Wertlos" ist es sicher nicht.... das sind wenn überhaupt Netzteile OHNE irgwas....


----------



## muehe (4. September 2011)

der Genesis ist im Low Rpm Bereich nochn Tick besser als der Silver Arrow , is natürlich immer auch ne Frage was man bereit ist auszugeben der Silver Arrow ist für um die 50Euro auch n sehr guter Kühler mit brauchbaren Lüftern

wenn der Preis nicht stört und man gleich andere Lüfter nehmen will dann den Genesis


----------



## Laxera (4. September 2011)

all right 

und @hordlerkiller: kein problem  (trittbrettfahren (in anderen themen) mach ich auch manchmal, vor allem wenn ich mir denke: hab ja eh nur eine "kleine" frage  ^^)

ich spreche von ner GTX-570  (ne langsamere karte möcht ich einfach net 

aha....ok, dann eben der prolimatech kühler (hoffe auf eine "einfache" montage dabei ...zu "andere lüfter" - was würdet ihr empfehlen? - beQuiet silentwings?

aha, gainward....muss ich mir durchlesen (und die garantie geht net flöten beim übertakten?)

so meine paar cent, mehr nachher (gehe jetzt schwimmen....bade-see und so  ^^)

mfg LAX


----------



## Littlecool (4. September 2011)

Prolimatech Genesis @ 2x Prolimatech Red Vortex 140mm Lüfter. Hab ich selber :O

OC Garantie geht weg jo, aber die meisten Hersteller stehen zu ihren Produkten und geben neues her. 
Dir wird aber 100% NICHTS passieren bei den 50 MHz da


----------



## muehe (4. September 2011)

570 würd ich mir die Gainward Phantom , Asus DCII , MSI TwinFrozr III angucken 

die EVGA ist nur bis zur 560Ti FPB sehr leise und kühl

beim Genesis könntest die Prolimatech Blue Vortex Wings nehmen , die Silentwings sind aber auch gut genauso wie die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO


----------



## Laxera (4. September 2011)

...hm

welche karte würde man nehmen, wenn man downsampling nutzen möchte? (ne 580er? und wenn ja: von welcher marke?)

mfg LAX
ps: ok der prolimatech ist es damit


----------



## Littlecool (4. September 2011)

Prolimatech Genesis <3

Downsampling : / naja.... spiel lieber auf ULTRA etc 
noch nie gehört das jmd vor hat hauptsächlich auf Downsampling zu zocken 

Eine GTX 580 Rechnet sich nimma, die GTX 570 rechnet sich immer noch  kannst ja auch OC auf 900MHz machen dan haste mit ner GTX 570 die gleiche power wie ne GTX 580  so wie ich haha


Jetz nimm noch die GTX 570 Phantom mach OC mit der und dein Zukünftiger PC is erste sahne


----------



## Laxera (5. September 2011)

...wenn du meinst 

mfg LAX
ps: so - auch erst mal wieder weg .....hab zu tun


----------



## Littlecool (5. September 2011)

tztz hab Feierabend  nix mehr machen!

den ganzen tag Server zusammen geschraubt und Kunden betreut tztz


aber ne GTX 580 kostet ca 380 
Ne GTX 570 (ne gscheide) 280 &#8364; (Phantom) die kannst dann OC auf das Niveau einer GTX 580 wennde soweit bist sag ich dir mehr zum OC


----------



## wowfighter (6. September 2011)

Hey @ all,

sorry das ich den Thread ausnutze, aber ich sehe nicht ein einen neuen Thread zu machen. ^^

Und zwar wollte ich mal fragen was ihr von diesem PC haltet...

http://www.amazon.de...13270729&sr=1-4

Er sollte die Aktuellsten Games wenigstens auf MID einstellungen wiedergeben können. Ist das damit zu schaffen??? Ich meine nach allen Testberichten der Graka und des Prozessors, die ich gelesen habe, sollte das an Leistung genug sein. Zudem ist das Netzteil ein Marken - Netzteil mit 450 Watt.
Naja eure Meinung würde mich weiter bringen 


mfg wowfighter


----------



## Dagonzo (7. September 2011)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Naja eure Meinung würde mich weiter bringen


Also Preis/Leistung ist in jeden Fall mal sehr gut. Den kannst du aus Einzelteilen auch kaum billiger zusammen bauen. Für Spiele mit mittleren Details, sollte das für aktuelle Spiele reichen. Das kann sich bei neuen Spielen natürlich ändern, aber zur Zeit sollte das mit dem Rechner eigentlich recht gut gehen.


----------



## muehe (7. September 2011)

lieber 200-230Euro mehr investieren  http://gh.de/eu/?cat=WL-179807

bzw. ca. 100 mehr http://gh.de/eu/?cat=WL-180607


----------



## wowfighter (7. September 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also Preis/Leistung ist in jeden Fall mal sehr gut. Den kannst du aus Einzelteilen auch kaum billiger zusammen bauen. Für Spiele mit mittleren Details, sollte das für aktuelle Spiele reichen. Das kann sich bei neuen Spielen natürlich ändern, aber zur Zeit sollte das mit dem Rechner eigentlich recht gut gehen.



Danke für deine Antwort. Meinst du das ich damit auch Sw:tor zocken kann und eventuell noch Battlefield 3 ?



mfg


----------



## Palimbula (7. September 2011)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Meinst du das ich damit auch Sw:tor zocken kann und eventuell noch Battlefield 3 ?
> mfg



Mehr als mittlere Grafikeinstellungen dürften mit dem System schwierig werden. Die Grafikkarte (GTS 450) ist nicht gerade die prickelndste... --> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2010/kurztest-3-x-nvidia-geforce-gts-450/5/#abschnitt_benchmarks

Mich wundert bei dem Angebot übrigens, dass oben ein Phenom II X4 840 BE beworben wird, unten (bei den Details) aber als CPU ein Athlon II X4 630 genannt wird...


----------



## wowfighter (8. September 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Mehr als mittlere Grafikeinstellungen dürften mit dem System schwierig werden. Die Grafikkarte (GTS 450) ist nicht gerade die prickelndste... --> http://www.computerb...nitt_benchmarks
> 
> Mich wundert bei dem Angebot übrigens, dass oben ein Phenom II X4 840 BE beworben wird, unten (bei den Details) aber als CPU ein Athlon II X4 630 genannt wird...




Ja, der Hersteller hat darunter geschrieben das ein Phenom II X4 840 BE enthalten ist, aber sie den Tippfehler Athlon II X4 630 nicht editieren können. Und alle Käufer haben auch geschrieben das alles darin ist was Oben steht.
EDIT: Und zur Graka... Die ist von Asus von Werk her Übertaktet sie heißt Asus ENGTS450 Directcu 1GB GDDR5 die übertaktung bringt eine deutliche Leistungssteigerung.


----------



## muehe (8. September 2011)

pack lieber paar Euro drauf hab dir ja Zusammenstellungen gemacht sonst kaufst nur 2mal


----------



## wowfighter (8. September 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> pack lieber paar Euro drauf hab dir ja Zusammenstellungen gemacht sonst kaufst nur 2mal



KK mal sehen was sich  machen lässt vom Geld her... aber Danke für die Zusammenstellung


----------



## Laxera (14. September 2011)

so ich - mal wieder....müsste wohl immer noch ne neue beispielconfig posten ^^ (hatte leider keine zeit die letzen tage  )

naja eine frage hätte ich an Littlecool:

was machst du beruflich? (klingt nämlich interessant...so server basteln und so 

mfg LAX
ps: mal meine beispiel-config basteln (man ey....keine zeit haben ist mies ^^)


----------



## Laxera (14. September 2011)

und noch ne sache:

welchen 120 herz monitor würdet ihr euch momentan kaufen? (anmerkung: nix kleiner als 24 bitte....und bitte 16:9 als format (mein aktueller großer hat 16:10 und finde das format net so den bringer....hab damals nicht gedacht das man das so merkt....und noch was: bitte keine extreme blickwinkelabhängigkeit)

mfg LAX
ps: auch vorschläge die für 3D nicht auf shutter-brille setzen sind gerne gesehen (polfilter wie im kino halte ich nämlich eigentlich für besser!)


----------



## Soulii (14. September 2011)

27" (68,60cm) Asus VE276Q Schwarz 1920x1080 DSUB/DVI-D/DP/HDMI

Asus VE276Q 27", 16:9 , hat zwar keine 120hz , ist aber preislich mit weniger als 230&#8364; nicht zu toppen.
hab ihn selber seit gut 2 wochen


----------



## Laxera (14. September 2011)

...ohne 120 hz ist das für mich aber "nix" (ok meine jetzigen schirmen haben das auch noch net, aber die sind auch erschienen und gekauft worden bevor es das wirklich gab - hätte mir 120 hz gekauft, wenn es das damals schon gegeben hätte....ich meine du kaufst dir auch keinen trabbi weil er billig ist, wenn du nen modernes auto haben kannst, oder?)

mfg LAX
ps: wenn ich was für nen büro kaufen würde, dann währe der screen da genau richtig!  aber so nicht


----------



## Soulii (14. September 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-XL2410T-Full-HD-Kontrast-10000000/dp/B00412Z31E/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=340843031&s=computers

dann sowas hier


----------



## Littlecool (14. September 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> naja eine frage hätte ich an Littlecool:
> 
> was machst du beruflich? (klingt nämlich interessant...so server basteln und so
> 
> ...



Wh00t, was ich beruflich mache?  


Früher Soldat

Heute
Admin/Techsupport natürlich 

Wenn neues PC Zeugs her soll für die Firma, was auch nur im geringsten mit Technik zu tun hat, is das u.a. mein gebiet  seien es nun Server oder Office PCs etc. 
Jetzt wo wir nurnoch Apple Server (Mac Pros) haben, is das "basteln" an Servern doch sehr zurück gegangen 

Topic:

Kumpel hat nen 120 HZ von Acer.... nettes teil.... nur nimmt man das 3D zeugs eig so gut wie NIE her......

"Was man nicht hat, dass will man und was man hat, ist einem egal"


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. September 2011)

@Little

Du hast nicht zufällig mal einen Jäger auf EU-Kel'Thuzad gespielt? Kenne jemanden, der den gleichen Berufsweg hinter sich hat. Wäre ein netter Zufall gewesen. *g*


----------



## Littlecool (14. September 2011)

Ne >_> Ich zock seit Classic NUR Mage und komm von den Servern Teldrassil/Destromath bzw kam. 

Muss ich dich enttäuschen


----------



## Laxera (26. September 2011)

So - Hallo erst mal wieder (hatte zu Tun u.a. vorgestern (Samstag 24.09 also) mein Burzeltag mit meinen Freunden (nur die besten 2 in dem Fall) und meiner Sis zu verbringen (abends Billiard spielen etc.) und so weiter  - kam aber nicht dazu hier groß zu posten 

naja zumindest habe ich jetzt eine Beispiel-Config fertig - jetzt müsste ich nur gucken wo ich das alles günstig kriege (habe zum gucken und für preise erst mal alternate heran gezogen, aber die sind mir zu teuer insgesamt) - so ich post mal was ich so habe 

CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K - ca. 280 Euro (ginge günstiger mit nem i5 ich weiß ^^ - 175 Euro dann)

Board: Asus P8Z68-V Pro - ca. 160 Euro - oder ein AsRock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 für 178 Euro (spare nicht gerne am board)

Lüfter und Kühler: Prolimatech Genesis (ca. 66 Euro) und Prolimatech 140mm Vortex Lüfter (bin mir über die farbe noch net sicher ^^) 2x 13 EUro

Speicher: bin da noch am schwanken, aber das ganze (8GB DDR3-1600er dürfte 70-100 Euro kosten)

Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce GTX570 Phantom - ca. 325 Euro

Festplatten: 2x Samsung Spinnpoint 1TB - ca. 100 Euro

SSD: Crucial RealSSD M4 (128 G - ca. 160 Euro

DvD-Brenner: LG-22LS

Blue-Ray-Laufwerk: - erst mal entfernt - (kann ja "nachgerüstet" werden)

Netzteil: Seasonic X-660 - ca. 155 Euro

Gehäuse: Silverstone SST-RV02B-EW Raven 2 Evolution (Anmerkung hierzu: Die bezeichen das bei Caseking als "Midi-Tower"....komisch des) - ca. 145 Euro

Gesamt damit: 1505 Euro....(geht das günstiger bzw. was würdet ihr nun noch ändern?)

mfg LAX


----------



## Laxera (26. September 2011)

ARGH - das forum verdoppelt meine beiträge 

mfg LAX
ps: wenn wer das ding löschen kann, dann gerne (sehe hier keine option dafür...blind?....?)


----------



## muehe (26. September 2011)

X-560 reicht

das Raven2 find ich nu nich so pralle


----------



## muehe (26. September 2011)

/doppelpost


----------



## Littlecool (26. September 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> So - Hallo erst mal wieder (hatte zu Tun u.a. vorgestern (Samstag 24.09 also) mein Burzeltag mit meinen Freunden (nur die besten 2 in dem Fall) und meiner Sis zu verbringen (abends Billiard spielen etc.) und so weiter  - kam aber nicht dazu hier groß zu posten
> 
> naja zumindest habe ich jetzt eine Beispiel-Config fertig - jetzt müsste ich nur gucken wo ich das alles günstig kriege (habe zum gucken und für preise erst mal alternate heran gezogen, aber die sind mir zu teuer insgesamt) - so ich post mal was ich so habe
> 
> ...



Intel Core i7 2600K -> 240€
Asus P8Z68-V Pro -> 144€
Prolimatech Genesis -> 55€ (Vortex á 10€)
RAM -> ca. 50€
Gainward GeForce GTX570 Phantom -> 278€
Samsung Spinpoint F1 -> 41€ (82€)
Crucial RealSSD M4 -> 153€
Seasonic X-660 -> 132€
Silverstone Raven 2 Evo -> 135€


Geht alles Günstiger  bei manchen teilen würde es sogar sinn machen sie einzeln zu bestellen.
Oder such den Günstigsten gemeinsamen anbieter


----------



## Laxera (26. September 2011)

aha - dann sag an wo du bestellen würdest 

mfg LAX
ps: schaue selber auch nochmal....will halt nicht bei 10 verschiedenen anbietern je ein teil bestellen


----------



## Littlecool (26. September 2011)

kA  gibt da iwo was, wo du teile auswählst un der dann den Günstigsten Anbieter sucht


----------



## Laxera (26. September 2011)

und das währe? geizhals? oder doch irgendein anderer preisvergleichsdienst?

mfg LAX


----------



## Littlecool (26. September 2011)

Gut möglich das es GH is >_> aber kA  nutze sowas selber ned


----------



## Laxera (26. September 2011)

dann sei so nett und sag mir: was dann?  ^^

mfg LAX
ps: so ich probiere jetzt trotzdem mal GH  - mal sehen was raus kommt


----------



## Caps-lock (26. September 2011)

Ich will nicht wissen, was du machst, wenn du einen teuren Rechner kaufst .
Aber eine solide, etwas bonzige Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Littlecool (26. September 2011)

Wenn du mich meinst, dann kann ich dich beruhigen 

Ich kauf mir NIE alle PC teile auf einmal sondern immer stück für Stück, je nach dem was ich grade brauch/will 

 Zudem spielt Geld bei mir nicht die erste Geige  (Was nicht heißen soll ich kaufe immer das teuerste und vergleiche ned)



(Um es noch bonziger zu machen kann er ja das G1. Sniper2 holen >_> ka was an dem ding so toll sein soll das mein WS Board ned kann  mal abgesehen von dem PCI-e 3.0 schickschnack)


----------



## Laxera (27. September 2011)

was ist "bonzig" an der zusammenstellung? (ausser das ich den i7 will?)

oder anders gesagt:

"ent-bonzt" die mal für mich  (anmerkung: ohne nen haufen leistung zu verliere 

mfg LAX
ps: rest habe ich mir aus den vorschlägen hier im thema zusammengesucht und aus sachen die man sonst so empfohlen kriegt...
ps: wie kaufst du dann nen PC, wenn du nen neuen brauchst? - über monate verteilt oder wie?


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2011)

Fast alles daran ist bonzig. CPU, Gehäuse, Netzteil, Kühler und Grafikkarte. Aber wenn du das Geld hast, dann kauf ihn doch. Warum sollte man ihn nun wieder entbonzen? Es ist ein geiles Teil.
Da gibt es nichts daran zu rütteln.

Aber um deinem Wunsch nachzukommen:

CPU reicht auch nen 2500/2500k
Mainboard muss nicht zwingend Z sein, es gibt auch gute Alternativen für um die 100 Euro.
Netzteil geht auch billiger.
Kühler tut es auch ein Mugen 2 zum Beispiel.
SSD muss man nicht unbedingt haben.
Grafikkarte tut es auch eine GTX560TI.

Und schon ist er entbonzt.


----------



## Littlecool (27. September 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> was ist "bonzig" an der zusammenstellung? (ausser das ich den i7 will?)
> 
> oder anders gesagt:
> 
> ...



Nix ändern  Is gut so !!!! Lass ihn so !!! 




Ich stell mir nie nen komplett neuen Rechner zusammen da ich immer neue sachen hab..... zb jetz dann IVY Bridge....

Graka kommt auch immer ne neue her im Bereich der GTX 570  Nächste is dann sowas wie die GTX 670.

Festplatten und SSD´s kauf ich je nach dem wie mein bedarf is..... Wenn eine voll is kommt ne neue her. Wenn eine Kaputt is spiel ich das backup auf ne neue Platte 


Bin ned der Typ der sich alle 3-4 Jahre nen komplett Rechner kauft... weil ich immer neues zeugs drin hab... und wie schon oft gesagt spielt geld bei mir eine untergeordnete rolle


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2011)

Gut, wenn Geld eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, dann kann man das so machen. Wenn es nicht so locker sitzt, dann gibt es zum Beispiel in dieser Aufstellen

Intel Core i7 2600K -> 240&#8364;
Asus P8Z68-V Pro -> 144&#8364;
Prolimatech Genesis -> 55&#8364; (Vortex á 10&#8364
RAM -> ca. 50&#8364;
Gainward GeForce GTX570 Phantom -> 278&#8364;
Samsung Spinpoint F1 -> 41&#8364; (82&#8364
Crucial RealSSD M4 -> 153&#8364;
Seasonic X-660 -> 132&#8364;
Silverstone Raven 2 Evo -> 135&#8364;

schon so einiges, worüber man diskutieren kann. Allen voran mal das Netzteil. Braucht kein Schwein. Für 80 Euro gibt es welche, die allen Anforderungen voll und ganz entsprechen.
2600k braucht, sofern man damit spielen will, auch kein Schwein. 2500k reicht locker für viele Jahre. Z-Chipsatz ist jetzt nur wirklich interessant, wenn ich eines der neuen Features nutzen möchte,
wobei gerade eines davon, nämlich Cache für die normale Platte von der SSD abzuwacken, von der Mehrleistung her in die Bedeutungslosigkeit rutscht. In den meisten Fällen kann man getrost nen kleineren Chipsatz kaufen.
SSD ist nice to have. Aber nicht mehr. Der normale Anwender braucht diese in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt. Spieler erstrecht nicht. Kühler für 55 Euro muss nicht sein, wenn ein Mugen 2 für 30 Euro auch unhörbar ist und
locker reicht.

Und ob man jetzt unbedingt eine GTX 570 für 280 Euro braucht, kann auch in Frage gestellt werden. Für 180 Euro bekomme ich ne TI 560 GTX im Referenzdesign, die nicht soviel langsamer ist und zudem mindestens genauso leise, wenn nicht gar leiser.
Die 100 Euro sind schon wieder die Hälfte einer Karte im gehobenen Bereich vom Nachfolger, welchen man dann in einem Jahr kaufen könnte und welche dann wahrscheinlich 2 GB Ram hätte und um Längen schneller als eine GTX 570 sein wird.

Wenn das Geld wie gesagt keine Rolle spielt, dann ist es schlicht wurst. Denn gut ist die Zusammenstellung auf jedenfall. Wenn dafür aber das ganze Ersparte flöten gehen würde, dann kann man die Aufstellung oben definitiv in Frage stellen.
Hier sollte man sich dann wirklich überlegen, ob es das alles braucht. Denn für weniger Geld gibt es auch einen guten Spielerechner, mit dem man sicherlich glücklich wird.


----------



## Caps-lock (27. September 2011)

Genau das was Klos gesagt hat meinte ich .
Es ist eine sehr coole Zusammenstellung, wenn du das Geld hast nur zu, du wirst dich nicht ärgern .
ABER unter nicht teuer versteh ich was anderes, da 99% aller REchner hier im Forum preiswerter sind.


----------



## Laxera (30. September 2011)

so - hab doch noch etwas zeit (da ich einen teil meines geldes (burzeltag und so) in einen neuen - 3D fähigen - screen investiert habe)

d.h. werde das noch etwas überarbeiten 

mfg LAX
ps: so ich such mir jetzt nen shooter zum testen des neuen screens


----------



## Laxera (14. Oktober 2011)

so update 

hab eine sache gemacht - nicht des geldes wegen (das hab ich und das bleibt auch da) - ich habe beschlossen:

ich warte auf IVY....hab mir also jetzt nen neuen Kühler (Thermalrigt Silver Arrow - der Prolimatech passt net, weil der Speicher zu hoch ist....sind module mit nem Heatspreader der extrem hoch ist  ) zugelegt (übertakten - mit standart kühler ruiniere ich wahrsch. das system deshalb mach ich das nicht!) und ne Geforce GTX 560 TI von Gainward mit 2GB Grafikspeicher 

das sollte mich noch für paar monate am laufen halten 

mfg LAX
ps: könnt euch schon drauf freuen wenn IVY da ist, mir nochmal zu helfen  (denn dann wird es echt zeit, dann ist der PC 4 Jahre alt und das ist dann wirklich zu alt, vor allem wenn dann neue spiele wie MASS EFFECT III anstehen 
pps: so jetzt könnt ihr mir raussuchen wie das mit übertakten geht (denke drüber nach auch die "neue" graka noch ein bissal zu übertakten (um auf die leistung von der GTX 570 zu kommen) ....hab etwas von MSI Afterburner gelesen???....verstehe halt nur noch bahnhof (letztes mal übertakten ist paar jahre....so 3,5 her ....damals mit dem vorgänger PC von dem hier, der dann abgeraucht ist (lüfter kaputt, d.h. das übertakten selbst war es nicht))


----------



## Littlecool (14. Oktober 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> so update
> 
> hab eine sache gemacht - nicht des geldes wegen (das hab ich und das bleibt auch da) - ich habe beschlossen:
> 
> ...



Ich hol mir auch Ivy und habe immo Sandy 

Um deinen Q6600 zu übertakten, solltest du erstmal schauen welches Stepping du hast.... wenn du B1 hast, dann kannst du OC fas vergessen 
Bei C0 kannst du ohne bedenken Oc´n, naja fast 
Wie das Oc geht.... GOOGLE: OC Q6600 


Um mit einer GTX 560Ti auf das Niveau einer GTX 570 Stock zu kommen, kannst du eig vergessen 
Dafür müsstest du deine Graka auf mind 1000 Mhz takten und das halten die wenigsten GTX 560ti´s aus....


----------



## OldboyX (14. Oktober 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> und ne Geforce GTX 560 TI von Gainward mit 2GB Grafikspeicher
> das sollte mich noch für paar monate am laufen halten



Sollte kein Ding sein, welche von Gainward hast du genommen? Kannst du etwas über die Temperaturen / Lautstärke sagen sobald du sie hast? Wäre cool.




> ps: könnt euch schon drauf freuen wenn IVY da ist, mir nochmal zu helfen (denn dann wird es echt zeit, dann ist der PC 4 Jahre alt und das ist dann wirklich zu alt, vor allem wenn dann neue spiele wie MASS EFFECT III anstehen
> pps: so jetzt könnt ihr mir raussuchen wie das mit übertakten geht (denke drüber nach auch die "neue" graka noch ein bissal zu übertakten (um auf die leistung von der GTX 570 zu kommen)
> ....hab etwas von MSI Afterburner gelesen???....verstehe halt nur noch bahnhof (letztes mal übertakten ist paar jahre....so 3,5 her ...damals mit dem vorgänger PC von dem hier, der dann abgeraucht ist (lüfter kaputt, d.h. das übertakten selbst war es nicht))



Mass Effect III wird derselbe Konsolenport sein wie alle anderen ME Spiele und dafür wird auch mein Q6600 + ATI 4870 mit 512MB Speicher noch auf Maximum ausreichen (vlt. muss ich auf AA verzichten). Von daher würde ich mir keinen Kopf mcahen.

Übertakten ist bei Grafikkarten sehr einfach geworden. Lad dir MSI Afterburner herunter, installiere ihn und wenn man sinnerfassend lesen kann und etwas Englisch versteht, dann kannst du bequem per Schieberegler übertakten. Prinzipiell würde ich das aber nicht machen, solange du mit der Performance zufrieden bist.<br>


----------



## Laxera (15. November 2011)

so nochmal rückmeldung:

es ist eine Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom mit 2 GB Ram geworden ...temps? - naja 48 Grad ohne last und 75-78 bei voller last 

ach ja, noch etwas:

werde mir nun wohl doch board, speicher, kühler und CPU anschaffen (und vll noch nen gehäuse), weil mein system in letzter zeit SPACKT und Instabil ist (startet nicht, hängt sich im betrieb (ohne schlimme temps - CPU bei 48 Grad z.B. und grafik bei 66) auf, startet gar nicht (hängt sich beim starten auf) oder tut so als wenn die wiederherstellung jahre dauern würde (der hat mir schon ne wiederherstellung gebracht, die länger als 8 h andauerte...hab dann die geduld verloren, weil das net sein kann) als wenn es nen ernsten schaden hätte (und ich hab schon alles gemacht was mir eingefallen ist....von neu installieren über ram-tests bis hin zum umstecken der rams und dem zerlegen des PC's wegen der suche nach schadstellen...)
ach ja noch eine frage:





8 GB ram sind inzw. normal....wieviel mehr ist sinnvoll? (12? 16?)




mfg LAX

ps: die graka kann ich ja dann auf die neue hardware aufsetzen (da ich nur kern-komponenten kaufe, wird es ein "übergangs"-PC...bin am überlegen ob es wirklich "nur" nen 2500 K wird...

pps: nein übertakten ist net schuld (kam net mal dazu...bin im moment noch auf fehler jagd, aber ich bin dran auf zu geben!)


----------



## Alterac123 (15. November 2011)

8GB reichen völlig für normalen Betrieb.
i-5 ist auch recht ordentlich fürs zocken, i-7 bringt es nicht wirklich wegen dem zusatspreis.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. November 2011)

Zum zocken reichen 4GB Ram und en i5-2300 empfehlen würde ich wegen der besseren Übertaktbarkeit nen i5-2500k.


----------



## Alterac123 (15. November 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Zum zocken reichen 4GB Ram und en i5-2300 empfehlen würde ich wegen der besseren Übertaktbarkeit nen i5-2500k.



Hm habe des öfteres mehr als 4GB Auslastung und bei den Preisen ist es besser 8 zu nehmen, nicht das aufeinmal eine RAM Fabrik abfackelt xD


----------



## MrBlaki (15. November 2011)

Was haltet ihr davon? 

Prozessor 4x 3.4 GHz Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy-Bridge
Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB Kingston DDR3-1333
Mainboard ASRock H67M-GE
Grafikkarte 1280MB GeForce GTX570
Festplatte 500GB S-ATA II 7200 U/min 
Netzteil ATX 750W 135mm SILENT

für 879€


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. November 2011)

Du hast aber niemals mehr als 4 GB Auslastung, beim zocken. Niemals. Klar kann man auch 8 GB kaufen, bloß bringt dir das atm. keinerlei + an Performance.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. November 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> Prozessor 4x 3.4 GHz Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy-Bridge
> Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB Kingston DDR3-1333
> ...



Hört sich von den Leistungsdaten grundsätzlich gut an. Was mich aber besonders stört:
H67 Mainboard und "K"-CPU passen nicht zusammen. Hier kann man nicht übertakten!
Das Netzteil wird ein Chinaböller sein.


----------



## Alterac123 (15. November 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Du hast aber niemals mehr als 4 GB Auslastung, beim zocken. Niemals. Klar kann man auch 8 GB kaufen, bloß bringt dir das atm. keinerlei + an Performance.



Hm naja habe normal ohne geöffnete Programme schon 2GB Verbrauch und mit Musik und Spielen? Naja habe aber auch 2 Bildschirme.


----------



## MrBlaki (15. November 2011)

Ich habe mit 4GB Arbeitsspeicher und einem Bildschirm schon jetzt RAM Probleme deswegen würde ich auch 8GB nehmen...^^

Über das Netzteil habe ich noch nichts negatives gelesen, also würde ich das erstmal so lassen ^^
Mainboard ASUS P8P67 LE Rev.3.0 besser? ^^


----------



## Laxera (15. November 2011)

schon wieder nen "trittbrett-fahrer"  ^^




aber ist ja ok 




so nochmal zu mir:




welches mainboard würdet ihr kaufen (mit Z68 chip - möchte nix älteres nehmen) - bin da nämlich echt noch am überlegen (gefallen würde mir z.B. ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3, wobei ich mitlerweile auch etwas offener für andere hersteller geworden bin - möchte halt u.a. möglichst viele steckplätze um notfalls dinge nachrüsten zu können)




mfg LAX


----------



## Nyume (15. November 2011)

Ein bisschen OT, wenn man es denn so nennen kann:


Blut schrieb:


> [...]Was mich aber besonders stört:
> H67 Mainboard und "K"-CPU passen nicht zusammen. Hier kann man nicht übertakten!
> [...]


Ich habe einen i5 2500K und ein ASUS P8H67. Den Multiplikator kann ich also auch nicht erhöhen, allerdings liegt der dank Turbo Modus bei bf3 auch schon permanent bei x34. Meine Frage wäre an dieser Stelle: Wie hoch kann man den Takt pro Core (BCLK oder wie das heißt) erhöhen, ohne dass man mit Abstürzen oder sonstigem rechnen muss? Genau kann man das ja leider nicht sagen, aber nen groben "Richtwert" gibts da ja vermutlich schon oder?

Ich habe den Takt per ASUS Suite II auf 103mhz pro Kern per "Auto Tuining" erhöhen lassen, und jetzt weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz weiter, bzw ob ich da noch was machen kann / darf ohne das meine cpu abraucht


----------



## Littlecool (16. November 2011)

Nyume schrieb:


> Ein bisschen OT, wenn man es denn so nennen kann:
> 
> Ich habe einen i5 2500K und ein ASUS P8H67. Den Multiplikator kann ich also auch nicht erhöhen, allerdings liegt der dank Turbo Modus bei bf3 auch schon permanent bei x34. Meine Frage wäre an dieser Stelle: Wie hoch kann man den Takt pro Core (BCLK oder wie das heißt) erhöhen, ohne dass man mit Abstürzen oder sonstigem rechnen muss? Genau kann man das ja leider nicht sagen, aber nen groben "Richtwert" gibts da ja vermutlich schon oder?
> 
> Ich habe den Takt per ASUS Suite II auf 103mhz pro Kern per "Auto Tuining" erhöhen lassen, und jetzt weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz weiter, bzw ob ich da noch was machen kann / darf ohne das meine cpu abraucht



Wenn du den BCLK höher machst, dann wirst du wahrscheinlich abstürze haben.... da man die Sandy Bridge reihe ausschließlich vernünftig mit dem Multiplikator, welcher nur bei den "K" modellen ist, übertakten kann.

Aber H67 und "k" CPU und dann OC wollen : / naja


----------



## Nyume (16. November 2011)

Schülerbudget halt ;D

Aber ich könnte den Takt testweise so lange erhöhen, bis es zu Abstürzen kommt und den Takt dann wieder n Stück weit niedriger zu machen, ohne was zu zerstören, oder?
Limitieren dürfte ja eh eher meine HD6950, vondaher ist das ja nicht schlimm, wenn die cpu nicht das komplette Potenzial entfalten kann


----------



## Soulii (16. November 2011)

BCLK erhöhungen können alle anderen teile abrauchen lassen, weil alles davon abgeleitet wird.
grundsätzlich würd ich die finger davon lassen, zumal du ja keinerlei gewinn davon ziehen würdest.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. November 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ich habe mit 4GB Arbeitsspeicher und einem Bildschirm schon jetzt RAM Probleme deswegen würde ich auch 8GB nehmen...^^
> 
> Über das Netzteil habe ich noch nichts negatives gelesen, also würde ich das erstmal so lassen ^^
> Mainboard ASUS P8P67 LE Rev.3.0 besser? ^^



Aber niemals wenn du nur 1 Spiel am laufen hast und normal viele Zusatzprogramm (Skype, ICQ, Amaronk, Firefox, Thunderbird, GDATA + GW z.B.) = 2,15GB bei mir.

Und von Netzteilen ohne Marke (z.B SUper SIleNt 800W !!!!!) IMMER die Finger lassen. Die rauchen dir, mangels Schutzschaltungen ab und reißen, wenns blöd läuft deine restlichen Komponenten mit in den Tod. Dazu Mein Link.


----------



## Jelais99 (16. November 2011)

Den CPU über den BCLK zu übertakten ist bei  "Sandybridge" so gut wie nicht möglich. D[font=Verdana, sans-serif]a Intel nahezu alle Funktionen der CPU an den BCLK gekoppelt hat. Nicht nur der Prozessor und Speicher hängen von nun an an diesem Basistakt, auch die Grafik, die Verbindung zu den PCI-Express-Slots sowie die Kommunikationsleitungen  zum Chipsatz und der Grafikausgabe (FDI) basieren darauf.[/font]
[font=Verdana, sans-serif]Einen genauen Wert wird dir aber sicher niemand geben können, dies hängt sowohl von der jeweiligen CPU (nicht jede CPZ lässt sich in gleichem Maße übertakten) als auch vom Board ab. Aber wie gesagt es ist sehr begrenzt. Man wird kaum über 105 Mhz hinauskommen.[/font]
[font=Verdana, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, sans-serif]Mit den non K Modellen ist man quasi wieder dort angelangt, wo das Overclocking vor vielen Jahren seinen Ursprung nahm. Alles hängt an einem Takt, wird dieser stark verändert, werden alle weiteren Bauteile im System beeinflusst und es kommt dadurch schneller zu Instabilitäten und letztendlich auch zum Absturz[/font]


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. November 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Aber niemals wenn du nur 1 Spiel am laufen hast und normal viele Zusatzprogramm (Skype, ICQ, Amaronk, Firefox, Thunderbird, GDATA + GW z.B.) = 2,15GB bei mir.



Kommt jetzt wieder die unsinnige diskussion 4GB vs. 8GB nötig/unnötig?

Kommen jetzt wieder Argumente a la: " ICH hab nie mehr als 4 GB Auslastung beim spielen, deswegen braucht auch niemand anderes mehr als 4GB...", kann man sich nicht vorstellen das andere vielleicht Programme nebenher laufen haben die mehr brauchen, besonders wenn man mehr als einen Monitor hat und deswegen die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man noch andere Sachen nebenher laufen hat doch ETWAS größer ist? Vor allem wenn ich mir ankucke das der FF schon 500MB Speicher wegfrißt wenn man nur ein paar Tabs offen hat...eigentlich ein Unding...


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. November 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt wieder die unsinnige diskussion 4GB vs. 8GB nötig/unnötig?
> 
> Kommen jetzt wieder Argumente a la: " ICH hab nie mehr als 4 GB Auslastung beim spielen, deswegen braucht auch niemand anderes mehr als 4GB...", kann man sich nicht vorstellen das andere vielleicht Programme nebenher laufen haben die mehr brauchen, besonders wenn man mehr als einen Monitor hat und deswegen die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man noch andere Sachen nebenher laufen hat doch ETWAS größer ist? Vor allem wenn ich mir ankucke das der FF schon 500MB Speicher wegfrißt wenn man nur ein paar Tabs offen hat...eigentlich ein Unding...



Ich sage ja, wenn man mit "normalem" Programmspektrum ein Spiel spielt reichen 4 GB. Ich bezweifle ja überhaupt nicht, das andere mehr brauchen, ich finde diesen Speicher-Hype bloß nervig, so denken Leute, dass sie mit 16 GB RAM aber nem office-prozzi und ner einsteigergrafikkarte alles voll toll spielen können.


----------



## MrBlaki (16. November 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Aber niemals wenn du nur 1 Spiel am laufen hast und normal viele Zusatzprogramm (Skype, ICQ, Amaronk, Firefox, Thunderbird, GDATA + GW z.B.) = 2,15GB bei mir.
> 
> Und von Netzteilen ohne Marke (z.B SUper SIleNt 800W !!!!!) IMMER die Finger lassen. Die rauchen dir, mangels Schutzschaltungen ab und reißen, wenns blöd läuft deine restlichen Komponenten mit in den Tod. Dazu Mein Link.




Doch ich habe mehr Auslastung. BF3 laufen und dabei Streamen frisst schon einiges. Wenn man dann noch im IRC ist wars das mit 4GB Ramm. Und wie schon jemand anders sagte, nur weil du keine 4GB ausreizt heisst es nicht das andere das nicht tun ^^


----------



## Nyume (16. November 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> [...]Und von Netzteilen ohne Marke (z.B SUper SIleNt 800W !!!!!) IMMER die Finger lassen. Die rauchen dir, mangels Schutzschaltungen ab und reißen, wenns blöd läuft deine restlichen Komponenten mit in den Tod. Dazu Mein Link.


Was für ein Netzteil sollte man eigentlich wählen, wenn man nen i5-2500k sowie 2 HD 6950 (1gig) per Crossfire laufen lassen möchte?
Also wieviel Watt sollte man da -bei Marken Netzteil mit 80+ Zert.- angehen?
Teilweise liest man, dass 850W für Crossfire schon einplanen sollte, woanders gehen wohl auch 3 HD6950 mit einem 800W Netzteil.
Quelle: Mindfactory Bewertung

In wiefern das nun der Wahrheit entspricht kann man natürlich nicht sagen, aber wenn 800W für 3 Karten reichen, dann bräuchte man doch nur ca. 650W für 2 Karten, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## MrBlaki (17. November 2011)

Was haltet ihr von diesem System?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p759555_intel-Core-i5-2500K-8192MB-64GB-SSD-2x-500GB-HDD-BluRay-Combo-GeForce-GTX570.html

Ich habe grade wenig Lust mir selber eines zu erstellen ^^
Wenn die Hardware gut zusammen past würde ich mir den nämlich holen.


----------



## Soulii (17. November 2011)

zumindest preislich ein gutes schnäppchen.
wenn man mal alle einzelteile + zusammenbau einzelnt kauft, ist man bei 1350€.

mit persönlich wäre die 64gig ssd etwas zu klein,
ich würde kein asrok mobo einbauen,
und auch der speicher haut mich nicht von den socken.
den blueray brenner würd ich weglassen, bei mir hab ich nichtmal irgendwas , was dvd's lesen kann

allerdings , wer ein seasonic nt verbaut 
an sich ist das system gut auf sich abgestimmt , wenn auch einige kleinigkeiten dabei sind , die ich ändern würde


----------



## Jelais99 (17. November 2011)

@Nyume
Das verlinkte Netzteil ist gar nicht so schlecht. Es hat bei einem Test von tweaktown recht gut abgeschnitten. Und nun zu Deiner Frege. eigentlich müsste ein sehr gutes 650 Watt NT für zwei 6950er reichen. Hier einmal ein Link zum Verbrauch:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2011/test-radeon-hd-6900-cf-vs.-geforce-gtx-500-sli/23/#abschnitt_leistungsaufnahme

@Soulii
Sas Asrock Board ist in Ordnung. Asrock baut mittlerweile richtig gute Mainboards, die Asus oder Gigabyte in nichts nachstehen.


----------



## Nyume (17. November 2011)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> @Nyume
> Das verlinkte Netzteil ist gar nicht so schlecht. Es hat bei einem Test von tweaktown recht gut abgeschnitten. Und nun zu Deiner Frege. eigentlich müsste ein sehr gutes 650 Watt NT für zwei 6950er reichen. Hier einmal ein Link zum Verbrauch:
> http://www.computerb...istungsaufnahme
> [...]



Ah okay, danke sehr 
Ich war nur imm etwas verwirrt, weil man meistens auf sysprofile oder auch in einigen yt videos leute sieht, die mit 2 Grafikkarten direkt nen 1200W Netzteil einbauen :S

Dann weiß ich jetzt wenigestens bescheid, falls ich irgendwann mal auf Crossfire umsteigen sollte ;D


----------



## Littlecool (18. November 2011)

1200 Watt... sind entweder Poser oder die haben halt nen 990XE und 2 GTX 590  dazu ne riesen wakü pumpe(n)

Würde bei 2 grakas aber eher zu einem 700 Watt oder Höher NT greifen, so das es bei maximaler power nicht nah am limit läuft.
Bei niedrigerer Auslatung sollte auch der Wirkungsgrad höher sein.


----------



## Jelais99 (18. November 2011)

Die Auslastung sollte nur nicht unter 20% fallen. Darunter haben Netzteile nämlich den schlechtesten Wirkungsgrad. Den besten Wirkungsgrad haben sie in der Regel bei einer Last zwischen 60% und 80%.
Es gibt5 dazu einen recht informativen und leicht verständlichen Artikel. http://forum.sysprofile.de/stromversorgung/34755-netzteile-und-deren-wirkungsgrad-leistung.html


----------



## Laxera (18. November 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Aber niemals wenn du nur 1 Spiel am laufen hast und normal viele Zusatzprogramm (Skype, ICQ, Amaronk, Firefox, Thunderbird, GDATA + GW z.B.) = 2,15GB bei mir.
> 
> Und von Netzteilen ohne Marke (z.B SUper SIleNt 800W !!!!!) IMMER die Finger lassen. Die rauchen dir, mangels Schutzschaltungen ab und reißen, wenns blöd läuft deine restlichen Komponenten mit in den Tod. Dazu Mein Link.


wobei man hier auch bei marken "daneben" langen kann (siehe mein altes NT von OCZ....ein ModXstream mit 1000 watt (hab ich damals in mein PC gepackt wegen den 2 Grakas) welches nach 2 jahren und paar monaten (also die garantie-zeit hat es überlebt) die selbstzerstörung gezündet hat (aka: es ist abgeraucht und hat mies gestunken dabei!)....


dann habe ich mein schönes BeQuiet  Dark Power Pro 750 Watt bestellt (das hat Kabelmanagement (!) - will kein NT mehr ohne!) und muss sagen es ist:

a) leiser als das OCZ

und:

b) hat eben kabelmanagement

d.h. auch marken-teile können mies sein 




so und nochmal zu meinen fragen zurück:




1. welchen speicher würdet ihr kaufen, wenn ihr einen wollt der niedrig ist (möchte für die neuen teile den prolimatech genesis kühler nehmen) und am besten ne vernünftige marke (und halt DDR3-1600)? 

anmerkung: sollten 8 GB werden!




2. welches mobo? (bin immer noch unsicher - sicher ist nur: ich will nen Z68-Chip und ich möchte nen on-board raid-controller (für raid 1)...

anmerkung: weiß immer noch net was ich von der firma AsRock halten soll - die standen früher immer für "billig" boards ....




3. zählt mir bitte nochmals gründe für eine SSD auf  und welche ihr kaufen würdet (schiele im moment auf ne crucial M4)




4. empfehlt mir mal ne soundkarte, bitte  (die muss nicht hier in den preisrahmen mit rein, denn die kann ich notfalls später kaufen 


anmerkung: an die karte soll später ein gutes audio-system dran (sowas wie das teufel concept E400 - wenn ich es mir mal leisten kann....vll mit der kohle von weihnachten?...wer weiß)





mfg LAX

ps: endbudget steht jetzt fest: habe für den PC - ohne festplatten (nehme die caviar black aus dem alten PC - die sind nur nen jahr knapp alt), laufwerke (habe hier auch noch die aus dem alten PC von LG) und grafikkarte (habe mir vor kurzem eine - wie schon geschrieben - ne GTX 560 TI von Gainward geleistet und die kommt dann auch in den neuen PC rein) - 840 EURO zur verfügung (gehäuse wird das raven RV03) rest bin ich mir noch immer unsicher - bis auf die CPU, es wird nen i7 2600K

pps: das netzteil hab ich auch noch aus dem alten PC (das ding ist auch weniger als nen jahr alt)


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. November 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> d.h. auch marken-teile können mies sein



Hab ich ja aber auch nicht bestritten. LC-Power war bis vor kurzem z.B. eine bekannte Schrottmarke. Es kommt immer drauf an, bei wem die, die letzliche ihr Emblem drauf drucken, die Teile produzieren lassen - siehe dazu auch den Link den ich gepostet habe. Bloß Netzteile ohne Marke sind grundsätzlich das billigste vom billigen, bei anderen ist es wie gesagt auch möglich.


----------



## Laxera (20. November 2011)

Hallo Leutz,




 So wie schon gesagt, einige Komponenten habe ich noch aus meinem alten System - hier mal eine Liste:




 1. Netzteil: Listan (ich sag nur: BeQuiet) Dark Power Pro 750W

 Denke nicht das hier ein &#8222;Upgrade" nötig ist, oder?

 2. Laufwerke: 2x LG GH22LS 22x DVD+RW DL Brenner

 Brauche &#8211; noch nicht &#8211; unbedingt Blue-Ray (außerdem kann man Laufwerke so schön leicht nachrüsten) d.h. brauch da nix neues würde ich sagen.

 3. Grafikkarte: Gainward Nvidia GeForce GTX560 TI Phantom (2GB GDDR5 Speicher)

 Habe ich mir geleistet, weil ich dachte das System macht es noch bis Ivy-Bridge erscheint und die werde ich erst mal behalten (ist zwar nicht high end aber reicht erst mal)

4. Festplatten: 2x 1TB Western Digital Caviar Black (alter 1 Jahr ca.)

Auch hier hat sich net wirklich was getan (ausser das es jetzt noch etwas mehr speicher gibt, wenn man denn günstig ran kommt wegen dem mangel der gerade auf dem markt ist)

 =>Fazit hier draus: Ich denke nicht das ich diese Teile neu kaufen muss bzw. soll - oder denkt wer anders?


 Deshalb benötige ich nur noch:

 - Speicher (RAM)

 - CPU

 - Board

 - Gehäuse

 - CPU-Kühler und Lüfter



 Habe mir auch schon was ausgesucht (werde wohl die Teile bei Mindfactory bestellen &#8211; außer dem Gehäuse und dem Kühler, weil die nur bei Caseking auf lager sind)

 Also hier mal die &#8211; neue &#8211; Zusammenstellung:


 CPU: i7 2600K

 CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Genesis

 CPU-Lüfter: 3x Prolimatech Blue Vortex Blue Wings, Blue LED

 Board: Asus P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3

 RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau Dimm Kit 16GB (weil RAM gerade echt billig ist)

 Gehäuse: Silverstone SST-RV03B Raven Big-Tower &#8211; black/gold (hier bin ich mir noch net sicher, auch wenn ich die gedrehte Position des Mainboards echt innovativ finde, denn die natürliche Thermik sorgt nun mal dafür, das heiße/warme Luft aufsteigt&#8230;gibt es noch andere Gehäuse die das nutzen? &#8211; Falls ja, bitte sagt mir welche. Danke!)

 Deshalb: Beim Gehäuse nehme ich noch Vorschläge an (bis maximal 160 Euro &#8211; evtl. mehr aber dann muss das Gehäuse schon der absolute HAMMER sein und das hätte ich dann gerne begründet wieso das so "hammer" ist  )

 So noch eine kurze Kosten-Rechnung:

 CPU: 252,-

 RAM: 77,-

 Board: 200,-

 Kühler: 60,-

 Lüfter: 3x 10,-

 Gehäuse: 120,-

 GESAMT: rund 740,- (alle Preise sind aufgerundet auf volle EURO)



 So nun bitte ich euch, schaut nochmal drüber und übt ruhig nochmal Kritik, damit ich guten Gewissens bestellen kann und endlich wieder richtig spielen/arbeiten etc. kann (Laptop ist nicht das wahre hierfür!)

 Mfg LAX

 ps: eine SSD kommt vll später noch ins System &#8211; aber erst mal sehe ich darin keinen Sinn!

 Pps: Wenn ihr mir noch zu einer Soundkarte raten könntet wäre ich euch Dankbar - ach noch was: lohnt sich hier ne lüfter-steuerung? - falls ja: welche?


----------



## Laxera (30. November 2011)

so - alle Teile da (schon seit ein paar Tagen, aber ich kam am Wochenende erst zum zusammenbau  und ich muss sagen:




ich bin soweit zufrieden  - nur kriege ich das gehäuse, noch, nicht zu (auf der seite wo die kabel vom Netzteil weg gehen...da muss ich noch bissal basteln und auch das USB-3.0 dingens des Mainboards (erinnert mich an eine art SSD - zumindest ist das ding genau so groß!) muss ich noch einbauen...war aber so ungeduldig das ich das als zweitrangig ansehe und erst mal so testen werde (habe ja auch so schon genug USB-Anschlüsse im moment  - auch 3.0er....nur ist das dingens halt für die, die eigentlich in die front rein sollen...naja krieg ich auch noch hin 




ach ja: habe noch 2 rote LED-Stripps von Lian Li rein geklebt (überlege ob noch ein 3ter rein soll....) und bei den lüftern habe ich welche mit blauen LEDs genommen...muss sagen:




Sieht einfach nur geil aus 

(bilder gibt es wenn ich ganz fertig bin 




so melde mich ab (weiter testen...paar spiele ausprobieren die der alte rechner nie auf ultra gepackt hätte  ^^)




mfg LAX


----------



## bemuehung (30. November 2011)

hast jetzt schon ne Soundkarte und was würde dahinter hängen ?


----------



## exekutor1rst (30. November 2011)

hallo

hier ist eine Konfiguration mit der du jetzt und in der Zukunft keine probleme haben wirst:


1)Mainboard     ASUS P8Z68-V PRO, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)                 (160€)
2)CPU           Intel Core i7-2600 PC1155 8MB Cache 3,4GHz                   (250€)
3)CPU-Kühler    Corsair Hydro Series H80                                     ( 90€)
4)Grafikkarte   XFX Radeon HD 6970, 2048MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini      (295€)
5)Netzteil      CORSAIR HX 750W HX 750HXEU                                   (134€)
6)RAM           Corsair Vengeance DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24(4x4G ( 77€)
7)Festplatte    Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s              (190€) 
8)Gehäuse       COOLER MASTER HAF 912 PLUS                                   ( 80€}
9)DVD           ASUS DRW-24B3ST 24x schwarz Nero Retail                      ( 25€)
=======================================================================================
                                                                             (1301€)


LG


----------



## bemuehung (30. November 2011)

er hat doch alles


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. November 2011)

exekutor1rst schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hier ist eine Konfiguration mit der du jetzt und in der Zukunft keine probleme haben wirst:
> 
> ...


Vorallem i7-2600 statt i5-2500k und z68 Mainboard. -> Fail



bemuehung schrieb:


> er hat doch alles


Eben.


----------



## mristau (30. November 2011)

Darf ich noch fragen wieso ein Z68 Board genau fail ist, also I7 2600K versteh ich, würde auch keine 100&#8364; mehr ausgeben, aber die Features vom Z68 sind doch schon nicht schlecht, würde ich mich auch am ehesten dafür entscheiden.

Wobei ich mir grad eher überlege noch auf die 3x00er zu warten, nachdem mein Rechner mir bisher noch bei allem gut taugt


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. November 2011)

weils ein i7-2600 ohne K ist. Das heißt kaum Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten, und dann einen Chipsatz zu nehmen der sich besonders dadurch auszeichnet, dass man darauf übertakten kann ist schon irgendwie fail. (Klar gibts auch andere Features, wie SSD-Caching aber ein i5-2500k, den du auch nur ein bisschen übertaktest bringt dir von der Leistung viel mehr als ein i7-2600 ohne K)


----------



## mristau (30. November 2011)

Ach so, hatte das so gelesen, dass vom Z68 abraten würdest und vom 2600er 
Das bei ihm das K noch fehlt, hab ich überlesen xD


----------



## Greeki (1. Dezember 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> weils ein i7-2600 ohne K ist. Das heißt kaum Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten, und dann einen Chipsatz zu nehmen der sich besonders dadurch auszeichnet, dass man darauf übertakten kann ist schon irgendwie fail. (Klar gibts auch andere Features, wie SSD-Caching aber ein i5-2500k, den du auch nur ein bisschen übertaktest bringt dir von der Leistung viel mehr als ein i7-2600 ohne K)




Schon mal dran gedacht, dass ein "Übertaktungsboard" hochwertigere Komponenten verbaut? Und mal abgesehen davon bringt ein ordentliches Board mehr Performance als euer geliebter Ram der mit leicht besseren Steppings arbeitet.
Und wozu man bei solchen Komponenten übertaktet hat mir bis heute noch keiner erklärt.


----------



## bemuehung (1. Dezember 2011)

man muss ja nicht heute übertakten aber in 2-3 Jahren , siehe Q6600/6700 oder Q9550/9650 kann man heutzutage immernoch nutzen auf 3-3,2Ghz + bzw. 3,6-4Ghz

bzw. Wiederverkaufswerte immernoch recht gut 

RAM hast natürlich recht , aber Boards über 200Euro braucht heute eigentlich kein Mensch mehr ausser Wakü und über 5Ghz aber ansonsten macht eigentlich jeder 2500K seine ca. 4,5Ghz +- unter guter Luft


----------



## OldboyX (1. Dezember 2011)

Greeki schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass ein "Übertaktungsboard" hochwertigere Komponenten verbaut? Und mal abgesehen davon bringt ein ordentliches Board mehr Performance als euer geliebter Ram der mit leicht besseren Steppings arbeitet.
> Und wozu man bei solchen Komponenten übertaktet hat mir bis heute noch keiner erklärt.



Das mit den hochwertigeren Komponenten ist auch primär fürs Marketing gut. Wenn dir heutzutage das Mainboard kaputt geht ist das einfach Pech und es kann dir beim 50€ Board genauso passieren wie beim 250€ Board. Es gibt aber keinerlei Hinweise, dass 50€ Boards in einem nennenswerten Prozentsatz nach bspw. maximal 2 Jahren kaputt gehen würden und dass es bei High-End Boards eine bessere Haltbarkeit gäbe.

Und Übertakten ist schon eine feine Sache, vor allem bei den "k" CPUs. Schließlich kann man mit dem simplen ändern einer einzelnen Zahl im Bios (ist kinderleicht) einfach mal so mir nichts dir nichts gut 20% mehr Leistung bekommen ohne einen einzigen Cent zu investieren. Klar, der Stromverbrauch steigt, aber unterm Strich lohnt das OC immer noch Extrem, wenn man die CPU dafür ein bis zwei Jahre länger behalten kann.

Wie bemuehung schon gesagt hat:

Ich nutze zb auch noch immer einen Q6600 der jetzt über 3,5 Jahre alt ist. Läuft völlig stabil auf 3,2 Ghz und reicht noch für alle aktuellen Games aus.


----------



## Greeki (1. Dezember 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das mit den hochwertigeren Komponenten ist auch primär fürs Marketing gut. Wenn dir heutzutage das Mainboard kaputt geht ist das einfach Pech und es kann dir beim 50€ Board genauso passieren wie beim 250€ Board. Es gibt aber keinerlei Hinweise, dass 50€ Boards in einem nennenswerten Prozentsatz nach bspw. maximal 2 Jahren kaputt gehen würden und dass es bei High-End Boards eine bessere Haltbarkeit gäbe.
> 
> Und Übertakten ist schon eine feine Sache, vor allem bei den "k" CPUs. Schließlich kann man mit dem simplen ändern einer einzelnen Zahl im Bios (ist kinderleicht) einfach mal so mir nichts dir nichts gut 20% mehr Leistung bekommen ohne einen einzigen Cent zu investieren. Klar, der Stromverbrauch steigt, aber unterm Strich lohnt das OC immer noch Extrem, wenn man die CPU dafür ein bis zwei Jahre länger behalten kann.
> 
> ...



Dir ist ebenfalls bewusst, dass ein Layout eines Mainboards eventuell auch eine Rolle spielt? Hochwertigere Bauteile sind nur ein Aspekt, das Layout ist halt mindestens genau so wichtig, sonst bringt dir der bisschen bessere Ram nämlich gar nichts. Und ich rede nicht von 250 € Boards sondern von 100-150 Boards gegenüber 50-70 € Boards.
@Prozessoren: Schon mal Moores Law angeschaut? In 2 Jahren hat sich die Transistorenzahl wieder verdoppelt (von Architektonischen Veränderungen will ich erst gar nicht beginnen) und es ist schön und gut, dass du noch aktuelle spielen zocken kannst, aber da ist die Frage wie. Die günstigste Schiene ist immerhin die "mittleren" Produkte zu nehmen und regelmässig auszutauschen, da kann man immer die neuesten Spiele auf den meist höchsten Settings spielen.


----------



## OldboyX (1. Dezember 2011)

Greeki schrieb:


> Dir ist ebenfalls bewusst, dass ein Layout eines Mainboards eventuell auch eine Rolle spielt? Hochwertigere Bauteile sind nur ein Aspekt, das Layout ist halt mindestens genau so wichtig, sonst bringt dir der bisschen bessere Ram nämlich gar nichts. Und ich rede nicht von 250 € Boards sondern von 100-150 Boards gegenüber 50-70 € Boards.
> @Prozessoren: Schon mal Moores Law angeschaut? In 2 Jahren hat sich die Transistorenzahl wieder verdoppelt (von Architektonischen Veränderungen will ich erst gar nicht beginnen) und es ist schön und gut, dass du noch aktuelle spielen zocken kannst, aber da ist die Frage wie. Die günstigste Schiene ist immerhin die "mittleren" Produkte zu nehmen und regelmässig auszutauschen, da kann man immer die neuesten Spiele auf den meist höchsten Settings spielen.



Layout? Was bitte bringt dir das Layout? Dir ist schon klar, was das bedeutet oder? Und auch zwischen 100-150€ Mainboard und den 50-70€ Boards gibts keinen Unterschied in Haltbarkeit und Stabilität, das ist ein Mythos. Glaubst du die großen Firmen mit 1000ten Office PCs verbauen alle schön brav Z68 Boards mit "military class" components damit die Rechner das auch aushalten, dass sie täglich 8h+ laufen?

Denkt doch mal nach!

Die teuren Boards lohnen nur der Features wegen und die lohnen nur, wenn man sie auch braucht / nutzt. Je höher der Preis, desto höher natürlich auch der "premium charge".

@ CPUs

Lies doch bitte genau, du argumentierst hier völlig ins blaue an den Haaren herbei, dabei war die Diskussion ob man lieber einen i72600 oder eben einen deutlich billigeren i52500*K* nehmen soll, den man mit ein paar Handgriffen auf mehr Performance übertakten kann, als den i72600 OHNE K.

Und außerdem hat mein Q6600 zum kaufzeitpunkt 132 € gekostet und limitiert nach wie vor in kaum einem Spiel. Ich kann, abgesehen von meiner Grafikkarte neueste Spiele auf höchsten Einstellungen zocken. Da hat die CPU überhaupt kein Problem damit, auch bei anspruchsvollen Titeln und da bist du mit deiner Anschuldigung komplett auf dem Holzweg.

Und in Bezug auf "günstigste" kann ich dir nur begrenzt beipflichten, da es einfach extrem davon abhängt, welche Generation gerade aktuell ist. Von der aktuellen CPU Generation ist mit Sicherheit für einen ambitionierten Gamer der i5 2500K mit Abstand die beste Investition derzeit, da er billigere CPUs entsprechend schlägt und großes Übertaktungspotential bietet. Außerdem sind Dual Cores in den nächsten 3 Jahren sicherlich zunehmend im Hintertreffen, während man von mehr als 4 Kernen sicherlich in den nächsten 3 Jahren kaum bis gar nicht profitieren kann.


----------



## Laxera (2. Dezember 2011)

bemuehung schrieb:


> hast jetzt schon ne Soundkarte und was würde dahinter hängen ?



nein, eine soundkarte hab ich noch net 

kommt aber noch (d.h. vorschläge: jederzeit  )

was ich dahinter hängen möchte?

ein teufel concept E400 Digital  (falls das zusammengeht mit dem geld das ich zu weihnachten kriege  denn wie ich meine verwandschaft kenne gibt es wieder geld, denn das macht es denen einfacher, als sich a) ab zu sprechen was sie mir schenken und b) mich aus zu fragen was ich denn nun haben möchte und vor allem c) kann ich mir dann auch "größere" wünsche erfüllen und kriege net nur 5-10 "kleine" sachen 

=> wobei ich auch beim sound-system für vorschläge aller art offen bin  d.h. wenn ihr denkt das ihr "was besseres" kennt bzw. was das preiswerter ist, aber immer noch dolby-digital etc. hat, dann her damit 

mfg LAX
ps: wenn ihr euch ne lüftersteuerung anschaffen würdet: welche würdet ihr kaufen?  (das ist auch ne sache die ich noch gerne hätte 
pps: ja, der Q6600 - ich wäre gerne noch bis IVY bei dem kern geblieben, wenn die hardware nicht angefangen hätte zu "spacken" (weiß immer noch net wieso, vor allem ich hatte den rechner jetzt sogar mal bei nem "spezialisten" (d.h. ich hab den bei nem laden abgegeben der PCs repariert  und selbst die haben nix gefunden!)...naja mal sehen, vll richte ich mir mit ivy dann nen 2ten PC ein....(und baue den jetzigen - ENDLICH - zu nem vernünftigen server/XP-Rechner um (auch wenn ein sandy-rechner dafür IMHO overkill ist...aber dann hält der wenigstens nen paar jahre) - warum nen XP-Rechner? - wegen alten spielen die unter win7 miserabel und instabil laufen!


----------



## Greeki (2. Dezember 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Layout? Was bitte bringt dir das Layout? Dir ist schon klar, was das bedeutet oder? Und auch zwischen 100-150€ Mainboard und den 50-70€ Boards gibts keinen Unterschied in Haltbarkeit und Stabilität, das ist ein Mythos. Glaubst du die großen Firmen mit 1000ten Office PCs verbauen alle schön brav Z68 Boards mit "military class" components damit die Rechner das auch aushalten, dass sie täglich 8h+ laufen?
> 
> Denkt doch mal nach!
> 
> Die teuren Boards lohnen nur der Features wegen und die lohnen nur, wenn man sie auch braucht / nutzt. Je höher der Preis, desto höher natürlich auch der "premium charge".



Damit qualifizierst du dich komplett. Schaltungen sind nicht gleich Schaltungen und das Layout von Leitungen ist imho DER Unterschied von Mainboards. Oder woher glaubst du kommen die verschiedenen Leistungsunterschiede der Mainboards mit den SELBEN Chipsätzen.
Große Firmen haben Verträge mit Herstellern. Wenn ein Computer nicht mehr funktioniert (und da wird nicht viel analysiert) dann wird der vom Hersteller ausgetauscht. Da gibts kein großes TamTam. Es interessiert die Firma Nüsse was drinnen ist und der Hersteller verbaut imho OEM Ware meist direkt vom wirklichen Boarderzeuger (und kleinere PC Firmen verbauen die Reste ihrer Lagerbestände).



OldboyX schrieb:


> @ CPUs
> 
> Lies doch bitte genau, du argumentierst hier völlig ins blaue an den Haaren herbei, dabei war die Diskussion ob man lieber einen i72600 oder eben einen deutlich billigeren i52500*K* nehmen soll, den man mit ein paar Handgriffen auf mehr Performance übertakten kann, als den i72600 OHNE K.
> 
> ...



Ich sage und nichts anderes: Es lohnt sich nicht die teuerste Schiene zu nehmen sondern immer die mittlere (egal für welchen Case). Ich sage auch weiters, dass es 1. kein Kaufargument für den 0815 Spieler sein sollte! das eine CPU gut übertaktbar ist. 2. Sie wirklich zu übertakten. (und es reicht auch ein Boxed Kühler, aber das ist hier ja ganz böse verpönnt!!!11) Computer sind Gott sei Dank so billig geworden, dass es kein großes Ding sein sollte für 200-500€ upzugraden, damit man die neusten Spiele wieder spielen kann, denn wenn man sich das nicht leisten kann, dann sollte man sich auch nicht die neuesten Spiele leisten, denn dann happerts wohl Allgemein im Budget 
Leg dir mal nur eine neue CPU (und M zu und du wirst einen Performance Boost von locker 10-30% sehn. Du kannst auf Mittel sicherlich noch alle Titel spielen, mit nem Investment alle 2 Jahre kannst aber dauerhaft auf High spielen.


----------



## OldboyX (2. Dezember 2011)

Greeki schrieb:


> Damit qualifizierst du dich komplett. Schaltungen sind nicht gleich Schaltungen und das Layout von Leitungen ist imho DER Unterschied von Mainboards. Oder woher glaubst du kommen die verschiedenen Leistungsunterschiede der Mainboards mit den SELBEN Chipsätzen.



Lies mal nach was Layout bedeutet. Dabei geht es um die Anordnung der Komponenten auf dem Mainboard, das hat mit Performance primär erstmal gar nichs zu tun. Aber danke, dass ich mich qualifiziere (sic) und was genau meinst du mit verschiedenen Leistungsunterschieden?

Im Übrigen kannst du gern die Benchmarks zu aktuellen Mainboards verlinken, die sich mit völlig identischen Chipsätzen so großartig in der Leistung unterscheiden. Eventuell hast du da noch antikes Wissen im Hinterkopf...



> Große Firmen haben Verträge mit Herstellern. Wenn ein Computer nicht mehr funktioniert (und da wird nicht viel analysiert) dann wird der vom Hersteller ausgetauscht. Da gibts kein großes TamTam. Es interessiert die Firma Nüsse was drinnen ist und der Hersteller verbaut imho OEM Ware meist direkt vom wirklichen Boarderzeuger (und kleinere PC Firmen verbauen die Reste ihrer Lagerbestände).



Klar haben sie die, und wenn mein 50&#8364; Mainboard kaputt geht hab ich darauf genauso Garantieanspruch wie du auf dein 150&#8364; Mainboard. Außerdem sind große Firmen natürlich überglücklich, wenn ständig Computer kaputt gehen und deshalb ist denen auch völlig Wurst, was die Ausfallquote bei Mainboards ist.... wo lebst du denn bitte? Wo ist hier bitte das Argument? 





> Ich sage und nichts anderes: Es lohnt sich nicht die teuerste Schiene zu nehmen sondern immer die mittlere (egal für welchen Case). Ich sage auch weiters, dass es 1. kein Kaufargument für den 0815 Spieler sein sollte! das eine CPU gut übertaktbar ist. 2. Sie wirklich zu übertakten. (und es reicht auch ein Boxed Kühler, aber das ist hier ja ganz böse verpönnt!!!11) Computer sind Gott sei Dank so billig geworden, dass es kein großes Ding sein sollte für 200-500&#8364; upzugraden, damit man die neusten Spiele wieder spielen kann, denn wenn man sich das nicht leisten kann, dann sollte man sich auch nicht die neuesten Spiele leisten, denn dann happerts wohl Allgemein im Budget



Erst willst du groß über Preis/Leistung diskutieren, dann sprichst du dem 0815 Spieler die Fähigkeit ab 1 Wert im Bios zu ändern und schließlich unterstellst du den Leuten, die nicht alle 2 Jahre für 200-500&#8364; upgraden wollen, dass sie zu wenig Kohle haben?

Wer intelligent und preisbewußt kaufen will und möglichst die beste Performance für sein Geld bekommen will, der kommt ums übertakten gar nicht herum. Ich hab für 132&#8364; einen 3 Ghz Quadcore gekauft, der sonst das doppelte gekostet hätte. Der Aufwand fürs Übertakten war 1x ins Bios zu gehen und dort FSB hochzudrehen, sowie Voltage und RAM-Teiler ändern. Heutzutage mit nem i52500k ist das noch deutlich einfacher: Multi hochstellen > genießen. 100+ &#8364; gespart.

PS: Wer sagt, dass Boxed Kühler verpönt sind? Sie sind laut und deshalb empfehlen wir sie hier kaum und ein ordentlicher und leiser Kühler ist für 30&#8364; zu haben.



> Leg dir mal nur eine neue CPU (und M zu und du wirst einen Performance Boost von locker 10-30% sehn. Du kannst auf Mittel sicherlich noch alle Titel spielen, mit nem Investment alle 2 Jahre kannst aber dauerhaft auf High spielen.



Wozu soll ich eine neue CPU und MB kaufen, wenn die CPU in keinem Titel limitiert. Einfach um zu haben oder was und dann 640*480 ohne AA benchmarks laufen zu lassen und mich dann dort über 30% Performancezuwachs freuen? Sorry, du hast keinerlei Ahnung. Was genau verstehst du nicht an: DIE CPU LIMITIERT NICHT.

Ich kann mit einer entsprechenden Grafikkarte auch Crysis 2 auf höchsten Einstellungen und DX11 Modus spielen - no problem.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe noch nie einen Mainboardtest gesehen (selbst P67, billig gegen Z68, teuer) bei dem es mit der selben CPU einen Leistungsunterschied gab. (es gilt wer misst, misst Mist - Messtoleranzen) Die Hochwertigkeit der Komponenten und das Layout (besonders stabile Stromversorgung der CPU...) kann höchstens minimale Verbesserungen bei der Übertaktung hervorbringen, sonst nichts.


----------



## OldboyX (2. Dezember 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie einen Mainboardtest gesehen (selbst P67, billig gegen Z68, teuer) bei dem es mit der selben CPU einen Leistungsunterschied gab. (es gilt wer misst, misst Mist - Messtoleranzen) Die Hochwertigkeit der Komponenten und das Layout (besonders stabile Stromversorgung der CPU...) kann höchstens minimale Verbesserungen bei der Übertaktung hervorbringen, sonst nichts.



Und das auch nur, wenn ihr mit layout das 'circuit layout', oder besser bekannt als 'circuit diagram' meint. Zu deutsch: den Schaltplan. Das Layout an sich ist einfach nur die räumliche Anordnung von Slots usw. (ATX Standard etc.)


----------



## mristau (2. Dezember 2011)

Hat der TE nicht bereits schon seine Komponenten gekauft und zusammengebaut, also ist das Thema eh fertig.

Ich denke am Preis allein kann man kaum ausmachen, welches Board schneller ist. Solang es ein gescheiter Hersteller ist, wird jedes Board für einen Spieler gleich gut sein.
Ich für meinen Teil geh halt hin, schaue z.B. bei Asus nach der Boardfamilie P8Z68 und nehm mir eines davon, das die Features hat die ich haben möchte und da ist von 99€ bis 250€ jedes Board nach demselben Layout, nur halt paar verschiedene Features bei


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2011)

http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/mainboards/asrock_z68_pro3_m/s05.php

So viel zum Thema Leistungsunterschiede :-P Ich bezweifel das man die spürt^^


----------



## bemuehung (2. Dezember 2011)

> nein, eine soundkarte hab ich noch net
> 
> kommt aber noch (d.h. vorschläge: jederzeit  )
> 
> ...


wenn du das Digital holen würdest brauchst du keine Soundkarte das kannst einfach über onboard digital koaxial/optisch anschliessen

wobei ich kein Teufel kaufen würden schon garnich bei dem Preis dann lieber 100Euro mehr und z.b. http://www.redcoon.de/B322406-Yamaha-RX-V-371-S606-HCS-3-Schwarz_7-Kanal-AV-Receiver oder guckst mal nach Einsteiger AVR + kleines 5.1 Set z.b. http://www.redcoon.de/B134306-Canton-Movie-120-MX-schwarz-highgloss_51-Heimkinosysteme bringt auf jeden Fall mehr als das Teufel

Lüftersteuerung brauchst für die paar Lüfter nicht da würde ich gucken was übers Board geht und ansten noch 1-2 7V/5V Adapter


----------



## mristau (2. Dezember 2011)

Die aktuellen Boards oder teils auch Netzteile steuern die Lüfter doch sowieso schon, also ich würd keine extra dazu kaufen


----------



## MrBlaki (6. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich mir den Kindergarten hier ansehe frage ich lieber in einem anderem Forum nach Hilfe, hier ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Dezember 2011)

Dann noch viel Spaß bei der Hilfesuche in einem anderen Forum.


----------



## Mayestic (6. Dezember 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> So möchte gerne eure kritik hören. Hier mal meine auswahl http://www.alternate...&kind=pcbuilder
> 
> also würde nen anderen händler suchen nur wollte die teile posten (wegen preis)




herje ich merke grade wie alt meine kiste doch schon ist. im alternate-pc-builder finde ich auser CPU und RAM nix mehr von dem was in meiner Gurke verbaut ist und das beste ist mein 4GB Kit kostet nur noch 20€  ja, aber noch kann ich alles spielen was ich spielen will. 
mal sehn ob ich für guildwars 2 nen neuen brauche. sorry tut eigentlich nicht zur sache ich lese hier nur mit. 

Vielleicht sollte der TE mal erzählen was er mit seinem neuen Schmuckstück alles spielen will und wie hoch das Budget ist. 
Dann sucht ihr ihm einfach iwas raus. 
Einmal ein Preis-Leistungs-Maschienschen und einmal ne Art Alienware Rakete welche die Polarkappen schneller schmelzen lässt und Vattenfall sich freut. 
Dann haben wir alle was davon. 

Nicht lange diskutieren, einfach machen. 
Jedesmal wenn ich mir nen Rechner kaufen will ist das Stress pur und ich reize meine Helfer in diversen Foren bis zur Weißglut. 
Die Schraube mit den kleinen aber feinen Verbesserungen für wenig Geld kann man unendlich weit drehen. 

Sag was du machen willst, was du ausgeben kannst und Die Fachmänner hier stellen dir zwei Maschienen zusammen.


----------



## bemuehung (6. Dezember 2011)

man sollte evtl. auch n eigenen Thread aufmachen und sich nich irgendwo mit ner Frage einklinken , sowas rutscht schnell mal runter


----------



## iShock (6. Dezember 2011)

ich hoffe das ist erlaubt - aber wollte mich mal erkundigen wegen nem neuen PC und da dacht ich mir missbrauch ich mal den Thread hier :-) *duck*

Kenne mich in der Materie leider nicht so sehr aus wie ich gern würde, aber ich hab mal ein wenig zusammengesucht auf Alternate 

Preisklasse sollte eig. nicht über 900€ gehen - Betriebssystem muss nicht enthalten sein 
sollte auch in zukunft fit sein und für den Moment Spiele wie Skyrim + BF3(Multiplayer) auf Hoch spielbar sein - ist evt. etwas utopisch aber kenn den Grafikhunger der Spiele noch nicht, da ich beide Spiele noch nicht hab mir aber dann auch demnächst zulege 

bei der Alternate Konfiguration sagt er mir das der ausgesuchte Prozessor den Arbeitsspeicher nicht vollständig nutzen kann o_o 
aber das hat der mir irgendwie zu jedem gesagt das ich ausgewählt hab :-I

http://www.alternate.de/html/configurator/builder/structure/page.html?componentType=required&kind=pcBuilder

Gut/Schlecht/Crap/Verbesserungswürdig ? :-I


----------



## mristau (7. Dezember 2011)

Der Link geht auf nen leeren Konfigurator.
Den "Fehler" mit dem RAM zeigt er an sobald du höher als 1333er RAM einbauen möchtest.


----------



## iShock (7. Dezember 2011)

hmm ok dann post ich es später mal - geh jetzt fix was essen :-) danke für den hinweis


----------



## Mayestic (7. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> Preisklasse sollte eig. nicht über 900€ gehen - Betriebssystem muss nicht enthalten sein




Betriebssystem welches du verwenden willst wäre trotzdem interessant. 

Ne DX10+ Karte oder mehr als 3,5 (bzw 4) GB RAM in nen XP Rechner zu verbauen wäre sinnfrei. Den RAM könnte man zwar trotzdem nutzen aber für die GraKa wärs schade. 

Aber nehmen wir mal an du willst Win7/8/9/10 *kicher* benutzen.


----------



## iShock (7. Dezember 2011)

krieg win 7 zu weihnachten :-) - also keine sorge 

so nochmal alles zusammen gesucht ^^
ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance 
Intel® Core&#8482; i5-2500K
Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2
Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1866 Kit
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 560 OC
Hitachi HDS721050CLA362 500 GB
Aerocool Vx-9
schwarz  
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
= 732 &#8364;
bei dem Controller weiß ich nicht so recht was ich da auswählen sollte 

Laufwerk ist mir auch nicht so wichtig 
DVD Brenner und für den notfall ein externes laufwerk hab ich auch noch rumliegen :-)


----------



## Laxera (18. Dezember 2011)

hm komischer kühler für den chip (darf mich doch hoff ich auch äußern - ist ja mein thema, auch wenn ich mein zeug mitlerweile habe (bis auf nen paar odds and ends...d.h. evtl. lüfter-steuerung...auch wenn die net nötig ist, da die lüfter schön leise sind...und vll noch bissal was wegen beleuchtung....))

würde "was größeres" nehmen  (prolimatech genesis, thermalright silver-arrow etc. - hab beide kühler und die sind beide ok, auch wenn ich den prolimatech lieber mag...sieht mit prolimatech vortex blue-wings 140er LED-Lüftern einfach nur hammer aus 

mfg LAX
ps: rest gefällt mir sehr gut  - hab paar andere bauteile verwendet (guck einfach meine letzten paar postings an, dann findest du mein jetziges system mit dem i7 2600K drin


----------

